# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #3990 Openhaimer, Περιστέρι

## Montechristos

Αυτήν τη στιγμή ο κόμβος βρίσκεται στην παρακάτω κατάσταση :

1. link σε a με Akis-man (#1702)
2. link σε a με dynamic (#8449)
3. link σε a με B52 (#616)
4. link σε a με nkout (#6459)
5. link σε a με bella (#8039) 
6. link σε a με Seaman (#7051)
7. link σε a με chronisc (#9334)
8. link σε a με tireas (#7234)
9. link σε a με tholos (#758 :: 
10. link σε a με special(#3929)
11. link σε a με kontak (#3369)
12. link σε a με mobius (#1966)
13. link σε a με BladeWS (#6751)
14. omni με SSID awmn-3990-AP



Η οπτική του κόμβου φαίνεται στις παρακάτω αναρτημένες εικόνες

----------


## ryloth

Εγώ βρίσκομαι δίπλα στον sv1fzz αλλά δεν έχω omni
πρός την περιοχή σας είναι το μόνο σημείο που έχω καλή ορατότητα,
θα ρίξω ένα σκανάρισμα & εάν πιάσω κάτι σφυράω

Κοιτάζοντας όμως πιό προσεκτικά τις φωτογραφίες το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο γιατί υπάρχει ενα μικρό λοφάκι που μάλλον μας κόβει  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Το scan κάντο αν είναι μετά το σάββατο που θα σηκώσω την omni.
Γιατί δεν την έχω ενεργοποιημένη ακόμα όχι τίποτε άλλο, θα scan άρεις και δεν θα βρείς τίποτα και θα απογοητευτείς άδικα

----------


## Montechristos

Και οι 2 ιστοί είναι πάνω σε μεντεσέδες οποτε μπορούν να κατεβαίνουν κάτω πολύ εύκολα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να σκαρφαλώνεις.

----------


## yang

Αν η απόσταση ήταν λίγο μικρότερη, το βγάζαμε αύριο κιόλας  ::

----------


## nkout

Ποσο δυνατα έπιανες την Omni???
Με ενδιαφέρει Link προς την πλευρά σου, αλλά μόνο αν παίζει καλά....

Αν θες στείλε μου σε pm ένα τηλ. να τα πουμε!!!

----------


## Montechristos

nkout το scan το έκανα πολύ πρόχειρα και ούτε σήματα κράτησα ούτε τίποτα. Εάν θέλεις ξανακάνω για να δούμε τι σήματα έχουμε μεταξύ μας.
Με το που τελειώσουμε τις εργασίες με τον Τάσο θα scan άρω και θα σου πω τα αποτελέσματα  ::

----------


## nkout

ΟΚ, με την ησυχία σου...

----------


## juniorx

αντε αντε με το καλο...  ::  καλοριζικος  ::   ::

----------


## juniorx

mr. Openhaimer τελικα δεν θα χρειαστουν τα γκαζακια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

nkout έπιασα την omni σου με -86 σταθερό.
Χτύπησε και ένα -80 κάποια στιγμή αλλα δεν μπόρεσα να το σταθεροποιήσω.
Είμαστε και κοντά 7Km.
Τι λες;
Πως σου φαίνεται;

Σε τι ισχύ την έχεις την omni σού;

----------


## Mendeleev

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες (με μια + κεραία που κοιτάει προς data club)

----------


## B52

Ανεβασετες Xρηστο εδω oποτε μπορεσεις σε υψηλη αναλυση...  :: 

ΕDIT: μου κανει πολυ η σβελταδα και ο τροπος που εβαλες το πιατο για dataclub.. μην ανησυχεις οποτε μπορεσω και εγω το λινκ αυτο πες πως παιζει.  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Το πρώτο link του κόμβου σε a με τον Akis-man είναι γεγονός.
Βούρ για τα επόμενα  ::  

Αύριο,εάν δέν προκείψει τίποτα, θα είναι έτοιμη και η omni για να συνδεθούν πάνω και οι clients που τόσο καιρό περιμένουν υπομονετικά.

----------


## nkout

> nkout έπιασα την omni σου με -86 σταθερό.
> Χτύπησε και ένα -80 κάποια στιγμή αλλα δεν μπόρεσα να το σταθεροποιήσω.
> Είμαστε και κοντά 7Km.
> Τι λες;
> Πως σου φαίνεται;
> 
> Σε τι ισχύ την έχεις την omni σού;


Η Omni μου ειναι στα 5dBi και το AP εκπέμπει με 10dBm.
Εσύ τι κεραία χρησιμοποίησες???

Απο βδομάδα θα πάω να πάρω ένα πιάτο ώστε να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο interface 
σε Α για πειράματα....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

> Η Omni μου ειναι στα 5dBi και το AP εκπέμπει με 10dBm.
> Εσύ τι κεραία χρησιμοποίησες???
> 
> Απο βδομάδα θα πάω να πάρω ένα πιάτο ώστε να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο interface 
> σε Α για πειράματα....


  ::  

Λοιπόν στον κόμβος αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργεί και AP με SSID awmn-3990-AP.
Ήδη έχει πέσει πάνω ένας client ο BladeWS.
Περιμένω ακόμα να μου πούνε αποτελέσματα οι :
Bark, Kontak, ο φίλος του BladeWS, Dotkom

----------


## akis-man

Καλορίζικος Χρήστο  ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

> Καλορίζικος Χρήστο


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Άκη. Νά'σαι καλά.
Πώς το είπες και εσύ; Βράζει το αίμα μας χα χα χα (βεντούζα, βαμβάκι) 
 ::

----------


## kontak

καλορίζικος ρε και καλά επόμενα link,,ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον montechristo και mendeleev και φυσικά στον openhaimer που βρίσκετε πίσω από όλη αυτή την ιστορία (το κεφάλι(αιο) που λέμε).

Οπως είναι η κεραία μου γυρισμένη προς τον tlogic έκανα scan και έπιασα τα εξής:

awmn-3990-AP 00:0F:66:5B:2E:46 5 -50 -84 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-1974-tlogic 00:02:6F:35:8F:27 5 -73 -84 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-1084-vaggos13-AP 00:0B:6B:35:E3:FB 10 -77 -82 100 1025 0 4(b) 
A3 00:80:C8:AC:B6:61 4 -77 -82 100 49 0 4(b) 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Ήδη έχει πέσει πάνω ένας client ο BladeWS.


Yes.BladeWS live from awmn-3990-AP  ::   ::  

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον Montechristos για την βοηθεια του  ::

----------


## DotKom

Καλορίζικος Χρήστο !! Καλά link !!!  ::   ::

----------


## davidcas

Καλορίζικος φίλε. 

Είμαστε 200m απόσταση μόνο, και θα ηταν πολύ εύκολο να συνδεθούμε αν δεν μας ενοχλεί κάποιο κτίριο.

Δεν έχω 3ο interface έτοιμο, αλλά αν είναι να βγει καλό λινκ, να το κοιτάξω το θέμα.

Μπορώ να ρίξω για λίγο το ένα λινκ μου και να δοκιμάσουμε με την κεραία που κοιτάζει ήδη προς τα σένα.


Αν βγει το λινκ, θα έχουμε γεφυρώσει μαρούσι με περιστέρι και ζωγράφου σε 2 hops!!!

----------


## Montechristos

> Καλορίζικος Χρήστο !! Καλά link !!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Dotkom.




> Καλορίζικος φίλε. 
> 
> Είμαστε 200m απόσταση μόνο, και θα ηταν πολύ εύκολο να συνδεθούμε αν δεν μας ενοχλεί κάποιο κτίριο.
> 
> Δεν έχω 3ο interface έτοιμο, αλλά αν είναι να βγει καλό λινκ, να το κοιτάξω το θέμα.
> 
> Μπορώ να ρίξω για λίγο το ένα λινκ μου και να δοκιμάσουμε με την κεραία που κοιτάζει ήδη προς τα σένα.
> 
> 
> Αν βγει το λινκ, θα έχουμε γεφυρώσει μαρούσι με περιστέρι και ζωγράφου σε 2 hops!!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Είδα οτι βγαίνεις με freenet(Ζωγράφου).
Μ'αρέσει το σκεπτικό σου.
Μέσα είμαι. Όταν είσαι έτοιμος πές μου να αγοράσω και εγώ μία CM6 που μου λείπει και το βγάζουμε.

----------


## maxfuels

καλορίζικος ο κόμβος Χρήστο ! καλή συνέχεια  ::  Μπράβο και στο μικρό αλλά και στον Openhaimer που πιάνουν τα χέρια του.

----------


## davidcas

Έχω έτοιμη την κεράια, μπορείς να σκανάρεις να δεις αν με πιάνεις.

----------


## maxfuels

Χρήστο εχω ενα πιάτο ετοιμο ..... Ψήνεσαι ?  ::

----------


## Bark

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ύστερα απο προσπάθειες 2 μηνών επιτέλους συνδέομαι σ'έναν κοντινό κόμβο. 
Ευχαριστώ τον Montechristo που με φιλοξενεί στον κόμβο του, όπως και τον infl00p που με έβαλε στο τρυπάκι του awmn και έστησε στην ουσία όλο το hardware. Babba να'σαι καλά για την βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές σου. Max δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ πάνω σου λόγω των εμποδίων που υπάρχουν (να'χα ένα μπαζούκα!), σ'ευχαριστώ όμως για την προθυμία σου να με δεχτείς. Χρήστο εύχομαι πολλά πετυχημένα link.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος θα πέσει προσωρινά για να αναβαθμιστούν οι παροχές ρεύματος

----------


## Montechristos

up again

----------


## Bark

Είπα κι εγω! Χρήστο έκανα μια μικρή διόρθωση στη στόχευση και βελτιώθηκε τόσο το σήμα όσο και τα ping.

----------


## Openhaimer

Κύριοι,
θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω στις σελίδες του κόμβου να δημοσιεύεται μόνο θέματα που αφορούν το στήσιμο και την λειτουργία του. Παρακαλώ αποφεύγεται τους άσκοπους διαπληκτισμούς μεταξύ σας καθώς και το "ψάρεμα" links. Αν κάποιος θέλει να σηκώσει κόμβο, ας ανοίξει το δικό του topic.

Οσον αφορά τώρα τις επόμενες κινήσεις. Θα ήθελα να διευκρινήσω ότι στόχος δικός μου, όσο και του Montechristou καθώς και του Mendeleev, που αναπτύσουμε τον κόμβο, είναι να στήσουμε links που θα βοηθήσουν στην βελτίωση της διασυνδεσιμότητας του δικτύου της κοινότητάς μας.

Έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί ήδη δύο(2) σημαντικά links με αντίστοιχους συνεργάτες, τους akis-man και davidcas. Τα παιδιά ήταν πολύ συνεργάσιμα και αποτελεσματικά στις ενέργειές τους. Σκοπός μας είναι να μεθοδεύσουμε το στήσιμο τουλάχιστον άλλων τεσσάρων(4) links εξίσου αποδοτικών. Απλά θα μας επιτρέψεται να είμαστε συστηματικοί και νοικοκυρεμένοι.

Για τα υπόλοιπα λοιπόν links υπάρχει όλος ο εξοπλισμός εκτός από κάρτες CM6. Έχω παραγγείλει ήδη μία από το e-bay και περιμένουμε την εισαγωγή για τις υπόλοιπες.

Σ'αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον Β52 για την υποστήριξή του στο ξεκίνημά μας. Αν και δεν καταφέραμε να βγάλουμε link, παρόλα αυτά η βοήθειά του στο στήσιμο του PC και την ρύθμισή του καθώς και στην επίλυση των παιδικών ασθενειών ήταν καθοριστική. Επίσης τον maxfuels διότι μας στέγασε σαν πελάτες στον κόμβο του για αρκετό διάστημα.

----------


## nikpet

Θα το κάνω split σε λιγάκι...

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα. Ο εξοπλισμός βρέθηκε και θα ειναι π*Α*νετοιμος απο πλευράς μου, το Σ.Κ το πιάτο θα σημαδευει τον κόμβο σας οποτε οταν ειστε ετοιμοι κάνουμε την δοκιμή.  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Γεια σου ρε Max,πας για υπερκομβος ε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 17:00 Τρι 16 Μαϊ 2006
Η παράλληλη συζήτηση αναζήτησης BB link εκ μέρους του PrettyMaids μεταφέρθηκε στη Δ. Συζήτηση 'Δοκιμές':

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21298 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21298 Internet

----------


## Vigor

Mεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 17:06 Τρι 16 Μαϊ 2006
στους Ενεργούς Ax/Bx κόμβους.

Καλορίζικος, και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## Openhaimer

Ξεκινώντας από αύριο θα ξαναγίνει προσπάθεια για link με B52. Εκτός απροόπτου τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχουμε σύνδεση.

----------


## Montechristos

Το πιάτο που κοιτάει προς daviscas μεταφέρθηκε πιό ψηλά στον ιστό.
Αυτή θα είναι και η τελική του θέση.

Οπότε Δαυίδ εγώ είμαι έτοιμος. Όποτε πάρεις και το άλλο πιάτο πές μου να τελειώσει και αυτό το θέμα  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Σήμερα μόλις έγινε η παραλαβή ενός ακόμα τετραπλού αντάπτορας μαζί με 2 CM6 και ελπίζω πολύ σύντομα να μπούν σε λειτουργία. 
Εντός λίγων ημερών θα γίνουν δοκιμές και με nkout που τον περιμένουμε να γυρίσει απο τις βολτίτσες του εκτός Αθηνών  ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## Montechristos

Και το πιάτο που κοιτάει προς Akis-man μεταφέρθηκε ψηλότερα στον ιστό και βρίσκεται και αυτό στην τελική του θέση.

Όσο αφορά το link με Β52, υπάρχει ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει προς dataclub σε a, κεντραρισμένο, και περιμένουμε να βρούμε κοινές ώρες με τον Τάσο για να ολοκληρωθούν οι δοκιμές και να προχωρήσουμε στα ευχάριστα νέα

----------


## Bark

Γειά σου ρε monte ταρζάν!  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν στον κόμβο:
-2 links akis-man και davidcas ενεργά.
-2 links στα σκαριά B52 και nkout (ο εξοπλισμός εγκατεστημένος).
-4 πιάτα στημένα και εξοπλισμός που περιμένει για νέες περιπέτειες. _Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε (επαφή με Montechristo)._

----------


## Montechristos

Να που οι κοινές ώρες με τον Τάσο βρέθηκαν, ολοκληρώθηκαν οι δοκιμές και τα ευχάριστα νέα ήρθαν.
Το link με *data club(#6474)* είναι σε λειτουργία .

----------


## freenet

Μπράβο παιδιά συγχαρητήρια!!! Αυτό το λινκ χρειαζόταν !!!!
Και πάλι μπράβο!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Να που οι κοινές ώρες με τον Τάσο βρέθηκαν, ολοκληρώθηκαν οι δοκιμές και τα ευχάριστα νέα ήρθαν.
> Το link με *data club(#6474)* είναι σε λειτουργία .


Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα.

Όταν περνάει traffic πάντως ανεβάζει pings


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Apos>tracert 10.42.60.0

Tracing route to 10.42.60.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  www.babba.awmn [10.17.136.13]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-babba.tlogic.awmn [10.17.136.197]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-tlogic.dataclub.awmn [10.42.49.101]
  4    44 ms    29 ms    46 ms  10.42.49.254
```

Κάπως έτσι ήταν για κάποια ώρα, τώρα έχει στρώσει. Ίσως να θέλει traffic limit μιας και έχετε μακρινά Links και πολλές υπηρεσίες που απαιτούν καλές αποκρίσεις θα περνάνε από εσάς.

Μπράβο πάντως για την προσπάθειά σας! Συνεχίστε με καλά και σταθερά Links!

----------


## B52

> Όταν περνάει traffic πάντως ανεβάζει pings
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\Apos>tracert 10.42.60.0
> 
> Tracing route to 10.42.60.0 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  www.babba.awmn [10.17.136.13]
> ...


Την ωρα μαλλον που εκανες τα ping κατεβασε με 2mb/s ο Χρηστος κατι HD video απο τον ftp μου.... 
http://prtg.b52.awmn/index10.42.44.250_id_8.htm

Θα μπει traffing shaping μεχρι το απουγευμα.....και αν το λινκ εχει τοσο πολη traffic θα ενεργοποιηθει και nstream, αλλα οχι σε αυτη τη φαση  :: 



```
Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.42.60.10

Tracing route to 10.42.60.10 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.120]
  2     4 ms     7 ms    <1 ms  gw-fightclub.dataclub.awmn [10.42.52.102]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     4 ms  10.42.49.254
  4     1 ms     1 ms    19 ms  10.42.60.10

Trace complete.
```

Η 10.42.60.10 ανηκει στο Akisman στο Μαρουσι...

EDIT : Στατιστικα του κομβου 3990 ΄τρεχουν' εδω και αρκετες μερες στην Ip http://10.42.44.14 απλα πρεπει να φτιαχτει ο dns του monte οποτε να παρει και το ονομα του..  ::

----------


## freenet

```
C:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.42.44.1

Tracing route to ftp.b52.awmn [10.42.44.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    16 ms     3 ms     4 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
  2     6 ms     4 ms     4 ms  routerpc.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.3]
  3     8 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-davidcas.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.235]
  4    12 ms    10 ms     6 ms  10.42.59.99
  5    19 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.42.49.253
  6    12 ms    10 ms    13 ms  gw-dataclub.b52.awmn [10.42.44.241]
  7    18 ms     7 ms     5 ms  ftp.b52.awmn [10.42.44.1]

Trace complete.
```

Φτιάξτε και dns εκεί και είστε τζιτζι!!!  ::   ::

----------


## kontak

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά συγχαρητήρια,,άντε πάμε για τα επόμενα Link τώρα  ::   ::  ,,έλα να πέφτουν οι προτάσεις γιατί περιμένουν πολλά πιάτα ακόμα  ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Μπράβο ρε μάγκες. Συγχαρητήρια για το link. Άντε και εις ανώτερα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

Και απο εμενα μπραβο.Παμε γερα! Βαμβακι Χριστο !  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

μπραβο  ::

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:/var/named/zone# traceroute 10.19.156.1
traceroute to 10.19.156.1 (10.19.156.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.493 ms  0.311 ms  0.153 ms
 2  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  10.940 ms  1.499 ms  2.638 ms
 3  gw-dataclub.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.49.254)  2.101 ms  1.546 ms  1.090 ms
 4  gw-openhaimer.akisman.awmn (10.42.60.10)  1.727 ms  1.388 ms  14.538 ms
 5  10.19.156.1 (10.19.156.1)  3.184 ms  1.963 ms  1.927 ms
```



```
[email protected]:/var/named/zone# traceroute 10.42.60.199
traceroute to 10.42.60.199 (10.42.60.199), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.331 ms  0.174 ms  0.180 ms
 2  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  1.498 ms  1.811 ms  1.171 ms
 3  ap.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.199)  2.847 ms  1.563 ms  1.822 ms
```

Ετοιμος και ο dns του Xρηστου..  ::  απλα περιμενω μια ενεργοποιηση απο τους hostmasters οτι 'ακουει' στο 10.42.44.10....

...το http://prtg.openhaimer.awmn δουλευει κανονικα σε οσους εχουν dns το 10.42.44.10..  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Τάσο.
Να' σαι καλά.

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος 7:30 με 9:00, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, θα είναι down για να ανέβει η omni πιο ψηλά με μία επέκταση του τετράμετρου ιστού και να μονωθεί καλυτερα το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί που στεγάζει το WRT.

----------


## cirrus

> Ετοιμος και ο dns του Xρηστου..  απλα περιμενω μια ενεργοποιηση απο τους hostmasters οτι 'ακουει' στο 10.42.44.10....
> 
> ...το http://prtg.openhaimer.awmn δουλευει κανονικα σε οσους εχουν dns το 10.42.44.10..


Όμως έκανες αίτηση για καινούργιο name server ενώ ουσιαστικά ο ns που θέλεις να βάλεις στην ζώνη είναι ο δικός σου (ns0.b52.ns.awmn). Κάνε edit την ζώνη και όρισε τον δικό σου ns, αντί για να κάνεις αίτηση για καινούργιο. 
Όταν κάποιος κόμβος κάνει αίτηση για ns πρέπει αυτός να βρίσκεται στο ίδιο τον κόμβο, αλλιώς δεν θεωρείται δικός του ns, αλλά του κόμβου που τον εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## Openhaimer

Οι εργασίες ανύψωσης της omni και κάποιων πιάτων τελείωσε. Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί και πάλι κανονικά.

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## Openhaimer

H omni ξανακολήθηκε, αλλάχτηκε καλώδιο και τώρα λειτουργεί με καλύτερη απόδοση.

----------


## Montechristos

Ακόμα ένα link βγήκε χτές το βράδυ, όπως τα περισσότερα άλλωστε και αυτή τη φορά με Γαλάτσι - nkout (#6459).
Με αυτό το link έκλεισε η πρώτη τετράδα και περιμένει έτοιμη η επόμενη

----------


## Montechristos

Παρακαλούνται όλοι οι clients του κόμβου να κρατάνε την έντασή τους μέχρι 10 mw μέγιστο, καθώς έχουμε με όλους πολύ καλή οπτική.
Έχουν υπάρξει παράπονα απο κάποιους οτι αυξήθηκε απότομα ο θόρυβος.

Στον κόμβο θα μπεί άλλη omni, εντός των ημερών, πολύ πιο αποδοτική. Οπότε το μόνο που ζητάω είναι λίγη υπομονή.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Openhaimer

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν στον κόμβο:
-4 links akis-man, davidcas(freenet-ngia), Data club(B52), nkout ενεργά.
-4 πιάτα στημένα και εξοπλισμός που περιμένει. 
Στόχος μας είναι:
-Link με Πειραιά.
-Link με Ν.Ιωνία-Καματερό-Λιόσια.
-Θα βγεί ένα τοπικό link με Xristos_awmn, Maiden με στόχο την εγκατάσταση νέας omni και την περαιτέρω εξυπηρέτηση της περιοχής. Αν τώρα τα παιδιά βγάλουν και κάποια άλλα links θα επυπηρετηθούμε όλοι μας.
-Περισσεύει ένα πιάτο για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κάποια σκέψη.

Αν κάποιος νομίζει ότι μπορούμε να συνεργαστούμε ας έλθει σε επαφή με Montechristo ( [email protected] yahoo.gr )

----------


## maxfuels

Μπραβο για αλλη μια φορα ! Η περιοχη αναβαθμίστηκε σημαντικά! Χαίρομαι πολύ που εχω τόσο κοντά μου ( Γεωγραφικά / Ηθικά ) φίλους που αγαπούν και το αποδεικνύουν εμπράκτως το AWMN. Συνεχίστε ετσι !

----------


## Montechristos

Η omni κατασκευάστηκε. Το μεσημεράκι το ΑΡ θα είναι down για να μπει η καινούργια omni.
Μετά την εγκατάσταση θα υπάρξει και ενημέρωση για να μου πείτε αν διορθώθηκε καθόλου η κατάσταση

----------


## Mendeleev

Κατασκευάστηκε νέα Omni 10 dbi και τοποθετήθηκε αφού αφαιρέθηκε η παλιά (6 dbi).
Οι πελάτες του κόμβου να μετρήσουν σήμα και να ενημερώσουν τον κόμβο.
Πρώτη επαφή με kontak αναφέρει βελτιωμένο και σταθερότερο σήμα  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Φροντίστε να δώσετε κλίση στην όμνι γιατί θα σας πιάνουν στην...Λούτσα άλλα κανένας κοντά.

----------


## kontak

Σήμερα που έκανα το scan βελτιώθηκαν πάρα πολύ τα πράγματα αν και ο θόρυβος είναι πολύς και ελπίζω οι κάτοικοι των γύρω περιοχών να κατεβάσουν λίγο την ισχύ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

> ο θόρυβος είναι πολύς και ελπίζω οι κάτοικοι των γύρω περιοχών να κατεβάσουν λίγο την ισχύ!!!


Εμενα ο θορυβος ειναι ok,προβληματα μας δημιουργει εδω και καιρο
καποιος εκτος Awmn με SSID: "linksys"

----------


## kontak

BladeWS δεν είναι μόνο ο linksys είναι και άλλοι εκτός awmn οπως ο A3 κ.λ.π

Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι είναι και άτομα εντός awmn που έχουνε κόμβους και τούς πιάνουμε εδώ πάνω παρόλο που είναι μακρυά από εδώ,αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να αρχήσουμε τις παρατηρήσεις και τις καρφωτές άμα δεν το καταλαβαίνουν οι ίδιοι να χαμηλώσουν ισχύ!!! 

Ελπίζουν να το καταλάβουν κάποια στιγμή..ειδάλλως θα τους βοηθήσουμε εμείς να το καταλάβουν!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω από 18:00 μέχρι 18:15 για αναβάθμιση μνήμης του Mikrotik PC.

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος και πάλι σε λειτουργία με περισσότερη μνήμη.

----------


## bedrock

φίλε openhaimer ενδιαφέρεσαι για link με τον κόμβο karlos 8690??

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για λίγο για να αλλαχτούν δύο κάρτες ethernet

edit
Up Again

----------


## Montechristos

Καλημέρα.
Παρακαλώ πολύ όλους τους client του κόμβου να μου στείλουν με pm τα σήματα με τα οποία πέφτουν πάνω στον κόμβο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down από 20.30" μέχρι 20.40" λόγω προετοιμασίας για νέο link.
......
0.30' αργότερα
......
Ο κόμβος και πάλι σε λειτουργία έτοιμος για άλλα 2 links που υπολογίζουμε να βγούν τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## Bark

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει πέσει πολύ το σήμα παρ'ότι δεν έχει αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος καθόλου. Έχω τσεκάρει το router μήπως πέρασε καθόλου υγρασία απ'τη βροχή αλλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Έχουν οι υπόλοιποι clients παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## BladeWS

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει πέσει πολύ το σήμα παρ'ότι δεν έχει αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος καθόλου. Έχω τσεκάρει το router μήπως πέρασε καθόλου υγρασία απ'τη βροχή αλλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Έχουν οι υπόλοιποι clients παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;



Ναι,και εγω αυτο παρατηρησα..Εχασα γυρω στα 8 db....  ::

----------


## Bark

Σε μένα Blade έχει πέσει πολύ περισσότερο. Απο -60 db στα -86 db!
Γι'αυτό και απόρησα.

----------


## BladeWS

Το ξανακοιταξα......  ::  




```
  ~ # wl status
SSID: "awmn-3990-AP"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -77 dBm   noise: -85 dBm  Channel: 7
BSSID: 00:0F:66:5B:2E:46        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
```


απο -59 ....  ::

----------


## Bark

Άρα κάτι πρέπει να συμβαίνει με το ap. Εστειλα pm στον Χρήστο αλλα δέν μου απάντησε. Έχεις επικοινωνήσει εσύ με κανέναν;

----------


## Mendeleev

Οι υπόλοιποι clients έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τους Bark & BladeWS ?
Παρακαλούνται όλοι οι clients να απαντήσουν και να γράψουν πόσα db διαφορά έχουν (εάν έχουν αλλάξει τα σήματα).
Καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάσετε ξανά να scan αρετε μήπως κουνήθηκε καμία κεραία
προτού προβούμε στον έλεγχο της Omni

----------


## BladeWS

Ο Χριστος (Montehristos) ειναι διακοπες  ::  
Mονο ο Mendeleev ειναι εδω και ο Openhaimer.(οχι για πολυ  ::  )

----------


## Bark

Η κουφάλα!  ::  
Θα την κάνω κι εγώ φίλε την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
Να ξεσκάσω λίγο απ'το μπ%#@$%λο.
Εσύ θα την σκαπουλάρεις για κάνα νησάκι;

----------


## BladeWS

LoL !

Εγω κανα σ/κ μονο .... Μπας και μεινει τπτ για κανα bb  ::  

καλες διακοπες να εχετε!

----------


## Bark

Mendeleev χθές έκανα ένα σκανάρισμα αλλα το σήμα ήταν στα ίδια επίπεδα.
Γι'αυτό και έγραψα εδώ για να δώ μήπως είμαι ο μόνος και να ελέγξω τα καλώδια.

----------


## kontak

Παιδιά και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με απώλεια περίπου στα 10db,το πρόβλημα είναι μάλον προφανές...πήρε νερά η omni από τις τελευταίες βροχές οπότε άμα έρθει ο χρήστος θα κατέβει και θα επισκευαστεί ξανά  ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Τελικά Παναγιώτη δεν ήταν το προφανές.
Η omni παίζει βαμβάκι.
Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στεγανότητας ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Έλεγξα τα καλώδια (που παρεμπιπτόντως ήταν και αυτά άψογα) και μετά από δοκιμές δεν είδα διαφορά.
Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο και θα σας ενημερώνω.
Όσοι clients έχουν πρόβλημα στο να συνδεθούν, ας μου στείλουν την Mac τους γιατί ξαναέστησα το Mac Filter καθώς γινόταν λίγο χαμός εκεί μέσα.
Είχαν γίνει πολλές δοκιμές με διάφορους Clients και είχαν μείνει κάποιες ξέμπαρκες.

----------


## Montechristos

Λοιπόν παίδες υποψιάζομαι ότι το linksys έφαγε φρίκη από τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό (εάν υπάρχει κανείς να *δανείσει* linksys για να το δοκιμάσω και στα σίγουρα είναι ευπρόσδεκτος).
Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αλλαχτεί το μηχανάκι και να μπει και ένα αντικεραυνικό στην κεραία για αποφυγή παρόμοιων καταστάσεων.

Για ακόμα καλύτερες αποδώσεις σκεφτόμαστε να ανεβάσουμε ακόμα ένα pc επάνω που σκοπό θα έχει να λειτουργήσει σαν AP, κατά κύριο λόγο, και να πέσουν και κανα 2 links ακόμα πάνω του (10 σύνολο).
Ο συνήθης ύποπτος για την κατασκευή θα είναι ποιός άλλος; ο Openhaimer.
Θα κατασκευαστεί rack στο οποίο θα πέσουν πάνω τα pc χύμα

----------


## BladeWS

> Λοιπόν παίδες υποψιάζομαι ότι το linksys έφαγε φρίκη από τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό (εάν υπάρχει κανείς να *δανείσει* linksys για να το δοκιμάσω και στα σίγουρα είναι ευπρόσδεκτος).
> Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αλλαχτεί το μηχανάκι και να μπει και ένα αντικεραυνικό στην κεραία για αποφυγή παρόμοιων καταστάσεων.
> 
> Για ακόμα καλύτερες αποδώσεις σκεφτόμαστε να ανεβάσουμε ακόμα ένα pc επάνω που σκοπό θα έχει να λειτουργήσει σαν AP, κατά κύριο λόγο, και να πέσουν και κανα 2 links ακόμα πάνω του (10 σύνολο).
> Ο συνήθης ύποπτος για την κατασκευή θα είναι ποιός άλλος; ο Openhaimer.
> Θα κατασκευαστεί rack στο οποίο θα πέσουν πάνω τα pc χύμα



 ::  Πάμε γερά!

----------


## Openhaimer

Έχει ξεκινήσει η εκ βάθρων αλλαγή της υποδομής του κόμβου. Συγκεκριμένα:
1. Κατασκευάζεται rack 2 θέσεων (ιδιοκατασκευή), που θα τοποθετηθεί στην μονωμένη-υδατοστεγή ντουλάπα στην ταράτσα. *Το στάδιο αυτό έχει τελειώσει*.

2. Ξυλώνεται το PC στην ταράτσα και ξανασυναρμολογείται επάνω στην 1η θέση του rack. Το στάδιο αυτό *θα αρχίσει την Παρασκευή 14/7, μεταξύ 5:00' και 6:00' το απόγευμα και θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί σε 2 περίπου ώρες*. Προφανώς στην διάρκεια των 2 αυτών ωρών ο κόμβος θα είναι κλειστός. Οταν ολοκληρωθεί το 2ο στάδιο ο κόμβος θα βρίσκεται στην ίδια λειτουργική κατάσταση που βρίσκεται και σήμερα, με την διαφορά ότι θα είναι έτοιμος να δεχτεί το 2ο PC εύκολα.

3. Συγκεντρώνονται τα υλικά και μοντάρεται το 2ο PC στην 2η θέση του rack. Φορτώνεται mikrotik. Εκτιμάται ότι το 3ο στάδιο θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τέλη Ιουλίου.

4. Μεταφέρεται η omni από το Linksys στο PC. Θέμα μιάς ημέρας. 

Στο τελικό στάδιο υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα προσθήκης και άλλων links καθώς και η δυνατότητα εύκολης πρόσβασης σε όλο το hardware για επισκευές και επεκτάσεις. Συγχρόνως αντιμετωπίζεται το θέμα της υπερφόρτωσης του ενός επεξεργαστή. Τέλος ακόμα και σε περίπτωση αστοχίας μέρους του εξοπλισμού ο κόμβος θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί (άλλωστε τα δικινητήρια είναι ασφαλέστερα από τα μονοκινητήρια).

----------


## msofos

Πολλά Μπράβο!!!
Και καμιά φωτογραφία παιδιά (για ιστορικούς λόγους)  ::

----------


## Bark

Η ομάδα πετάει! Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά στους Openhaimer, montechristo και mendeleev για τη συνεχή προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης του κόμβου. Και επίσης καλό κουράγιο!
Φεύγω για μια βδομάδα κι εύχομαι καλές διακοπές και καλά μπάνια σ'όλους!  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Τελικά στις 10:15 το βράδι τελείωσε το 2ο στάδιο του εγχειρήματος. Το rack στήθηκε και στην 1η του θέση περιέχει τον 1ο υπολογιστή (Motherboard - τροφοδοτικό - σκληρό - και τις απαραίτητες κάρτες). Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία, μετά από διακοπή 4 ωρών. Η 2η θέση είναι κενή και περιμένει τον 2ο υπολογιστή, του οποίου τα εξαρτήματα θα αρχίσουν να συγκεντρώνονται από Δευτέρα. Ο Montechristos θα κάνει το fine tuning στα μέχρι τώρα στημένα.

----------


## B52

> Ο Montechristos θα κάνει το fine tuning στα μέχρι τώρα στημένα.


Αυτο αστο πανω μου...  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος προσωρινά down για να μπεί κάρτα για AP
Edit
Η κάρτα παίζει βαμβάκι.
Τετάρτη θα αγοραστεί και ενα pigtail και θα μπεί σε λειτουργία δοκιμαστικά για να δούμε πώς θα τα πάμε.

----------


## DrLO

> Έχει ξεκινήσει η εκ βάθρων αλλαγή της υποδομής του κόμβου. Συγκεκριμένα:
> 1. Κατασκευάζεται rack 2 θέσεων (ιδιοκατασκευή), που θα τοποθετηθεί στην μονωμένη-υδατοστεγή ντουλάπα στην ταράτσα. *Το στάδιο αυτό έχει τελειώσει*.


Φωτογραφίες εδώ ή στις ιδιοκατασκευές παρακαλώ.

----------


## Openhaimer

Φωτογραφίες μόλις στηθεί και ο 2ος υπολογιστής, και τοποθετηθεί η κάρτα του AP.

----------


## Openhaimer

Βγήκε και το 5ο link με MIMER(#9412)
Ετσι αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν:
-5 links akis-man, davidcas(freenet-ngia), Data club(B52), nkout, MIMER ενεργά.
-5 πιάτα στημένα και εξοπλισμός που περιμένει.
Στόχος μας παραμένει:
-Link με Πειραιά.
-Link με Ν.Ιωνία-Καματερό-Λιόσια.
-Ένα τοπικό link με Xristos_awmn, Maiden (άντε παιδιά προχωράτε).

Αν κάποιος νομίζει ότι μπορούμε να συνεργαστούμε ας έλθει σε επαφή με Montechristo ( [email protected] yahoo.gr )

----------


## B52

Πες στον mimer μιας και ειναι σε Ap-bridge mode να κλειδωσει το λινκ στα 48mbps γιατι 'σπαει'...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Πες στον mimer μιας και ειναι σε Ap-bridge mode να κλειδωσει το λινκ στα 48mbps γιατι 'σπαει'...


Κλειδώσαμε το rate στα 48M

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος, ξεκινώντας από τώρα και για 2 ώρες περίπου θα είναι κλειστός. Στήνονται κάρτα και καλώδια για την μεταφορά του AP από το Linksys στο Mikrotik. Με το τέλος των εργασιών ο κόμβος θα λειτουργήσει και πάλι αλλά χωρίς AP (πρέπει να στηθεί η αντικεραυνική προστασία, γειώσεις κλπ. και αυτό θέλει χρόνο). Ελπίζουμε αύριο το απόγευμα να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες και το AP να σηκωθεί και πάλι βελτιωμένο και με ισχυρότερο σήμα (και προστατευμένο από στατικό). Λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## Montechristos

Το AP είναι up και λειτουργεί βαμβάκι.
Περιμένω απο τους client να μου στείλουν pm αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα σχετικό.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## BladeWS

Tο σημα διορθωθηκε.



```
~ # wl status
SSID: "awmn-3990-AP"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -60 dBm   noise: -90 dBm  Channel: 7
BSSID: 00:09:5B:74:08:4A        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2 5.5 11 ]
```

  ::

----------


## Bark

Μήπως έχει αλλάξει και η θέση της omni; Το σήμα βρίσκεται στα -70db.

----------


## Montechristos

Bark τώρα θα είσαι κομπλέ λογικά.
Είχα βάλει την omni σε άλλον ιστό (όχι τον 4 μετρο) για να την τσεκάρω να δώ αν δουλεύει καλά με το αντικεραυνικό.
Πρίν λίγο την ανέβασα ψηλά.

----------


## Montechristos

Παρακαλούνται οι clients του κόμβου να καταχωρήσουν,όσοι δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη, την μεταξύ μας σύνδεση στο wind.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Montechristos

Ακόμα ένα link με Seaman (#7051)

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Πες στον mimer μιας και ειναι σε Ap-bridge mode να κλειδωσει το λινκ στα 48mbps γιατι 'σπαει'... 
> 
> 
> Κλειδώσαμε το rate στα 48M


Μπραβο Χρηστο για το link, πες και στον Μimer να το κλειδωσει στα 48Μ και να μην το πειραζει....ενα λινκ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΤΑ 54Μ και ΣΠΑΕΙ ειναι καλο... στα 48Μ stable θα ειναι καλυτερο...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...


για κοίτα μερικά posts πιο πάνω Τάσο ...

----------


## B52

Αλεξανδρε το ξερω αλλα το πειραξε παλι... δεν βαζω χερι σε κανενα απλα πρεπει να μαθουν....  ::  

@ Montechristo : το λινκ monte - akisman & monte - seaman παιζουν στο ιδιο ΚΑΝΑΛΙ  ::  και δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι turbo....

edit : γι'αυτο δεν κλειδωνει του Αkisman στα 36 και παιζει μεταξυ 9-36.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλεξανδρε το ξερω αλλα το πειραξε παλι... δεν βαζω χερι σε κανενα απλα πρεπει να μαθουν....  
> 
> @ Montechristo : το λινκ monte - akisman & monte - seaman παιζουν στο ιδιο ΚΑΝΑΛΙ  και δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι turbo....
> 
> edit : γι'αυτο δεν κλειδωνει του Αkisman στα 36 και παιζει μεταξυ 9-36.


Ααα έτσι μαζί τότε. Σε mimer είναι 48M auto, θα μπορούσα να το γυρίσω σε 48M fixed. Χώνε τα Τάσο μέχρι να γίνουμε οικολογικοί και ωραίοι  ::

----------


## B52

> Σε mimer είναι 48M auto, θα μπορούσα να το γυρίσω σε 48M fixed.


..do it... δεν κλειδωνει 54 με τιποτα..

edit: και αν μπορεις ριξε λιγο την ισχυ, απο την πλευρα του Montechristoy σε 'πιανω' με -59 και εχω transmit power 8.... πιθανον να μπουκωνει απο πολυ ισχυ....

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  Σε mimer είναι 48M auto, θα μπορούσα να το γυρίσω σε 48M fixed.
> 
> 
> ..do it... δεν κλειδωνει 54 με τιποτα..
> 
> edit: και αν μπορεις ριξε λιγο την ισχυ, απο την πλευρα του Montechristoy σε 'πιανω' με -59 και εχω transmit power 8.... πιθανον να μπουκωνει απο πολυ ισχυ....


Την έριξα, μπορείς και εσύ να το πας στο 1 !!

----------


## B52

lol παλι με -59 σε εχω... το πηγα 5 για πες...  :: 

fix @ 48M αν μπορεις ?

----------


## acoul

> lol παλι με -59 σε εχω... το πηγα 5 για πες...


level=-60 dBm

βάλε 1 ή 0 τζάμι το link !!!

48M fix από τη μεριά μου.

----------


## B52

DONE 1mw fix... -63 σημα.  ::

----------


## acoul

Τα παραπάνω για να βλέπουν στην πράξη οι νέοι ότι τα καλά links είναι αυτά που βγαίνουν σε χαμηλή ισχύ, τα υπόλοιπα είναι καταδικασμένα εν τη γεννέση τους .... !!

----------


## B52

Προστεθηκαν εδω http://prtg.openhaimer.awmn τα λινκ με Seaman και Mimer οπως και η cpu load του router.

----------


## pan-pan

Ψιτ φιλε...
Σου εχω ετοιμο ενα bb link.Κρατα μου ενα πιατακι ελευθερο.
Τα υπολοιπα απο κοντα  ::   ::  

Α εχω 3 bb links και συνεχιζω.. ειδες τι χανεις για να εισαι διακοπες??

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος είναι down λόγο ξαφνικού προβλήματος που προέκυψε.
Δεν ξέρω για πόσο θα μείνει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση, ελπίζω να το διορθώσω γρήγορα και να έρθουμε πάλι στην αρχική μας θέση.

----------


## pan-pan

> Ο κόμβος είναι down λόγο ξαφνικού προβλήματος που προέκυψε.
> Δεν ξέρω για πόσο θα μείνει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση, ελπίζω να το διορθώσω γρήγορα και να έρθουμε πάλι στην αρχική μας θέση.


Φιλαρα αν χρειαστεις τπτ call me

----------


## Montechristos

up again  ::   ::  
Συνεχίζουμεεεεεε  ::   :: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους προσφέρθηκαν να βοηθήσουν

----------


## Openhaimer

Μετά και το τέλος των διακοπών έχει ήδη ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση του hardware και ο κόμβος βρίσκεται πλέον στην τελική του μορφή. Συγκεκριμένα:

-Η μονωμένη-υδατοστεγής ντουλάπα στην ταράτσα περιέχει rack 2 θέσεων όπου βρίσκονται ετοιμοπόλεμοι 2 υπολογιστές.

-Στην 1η θέση του rack ο 1ος υπολογιστής που είναι και σε λειτουργία εξυπηρετεί:
α. AP με SSID awmn-3990-AP
β. Τοπικό δίκτυο 4 υπολογιστών (Openhaimer, Montechristos, Mendeeev, Laptop)
γ. 'Εξη(6) BB Link ενεργά με: Akis (#1702), davidcas (#7830), data club (#6474), nkout (#6459), mimer (#9412), Seaman (#7051)
δ. *Δύο(2) cm9-if-feeder nvak εγκατεστημένα και έτοιμα για νέα Link.*
ε. Κάρτα ethernet για σύνδεση με τον υπολογιστή Νο 2 που βρίσκεται στην θέση 2 του rack.

-Στην 2η θέση του rack ο 2ος υπολογιστής. Ο υπολογιστής αυτός έχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο Mikrotik και είναι διαθέσιμος για περαιτέρω επέκταση του κόμβου. Μένει η ρύθμιση του software. Αυτό όμως θα περιμένει μέχρι να τελειώσουν τις εξετάσεις τους Montechristos και Mendeleev τον Οκτώβρη, οπότε και θα επιταχυνθούν και πάλι οι εργασίες εξέλιξης του κόμβου

Πληροφοριακά το περασμένο Σάββατο το σύστημα κρέμασε. Ζωντάνεψε και πάλι μετά από restore υπάρχοντος backup. Ηθικόν δίδαγμα! μετά από κάθε σοβαρή και μόνιμη προσθήκη στον κόμβο πάντα backup.

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος 7 - 7:30 θα είναι down για να εγκατασταθεί κύκλωμα αυτόματης επανεκκίνησης

----------


## B52

router upgrade 2.9.27 - routing test - bgpd filters

----------


## Montechristos

Το AP του κόμβου παρουσιάζει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Θα είναι down μέχρι το Σάββατο που θα γίνουν εργασίες και θα αναβαθμιστεί.

Παρακαλώ τους client να κάνουν λίγη υπομονή και θα επανέλθουμε δριμύτεροι  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Η κεραία δουλεύει μια χαρά, το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι απλά δούλεψε το αντικεραυνικό, κάηκε και προστάτεψε την κάρτα απο πιθανό πρόβλημα.

Το AP θα παραμείνει κλειστό μέχρι να αντικατασταθεί το αντικεραυνικό.

Ότι ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, οτι δηλαδή θα αλλαχτεί κεραία, ισχύει.

----------


## Montechristos

Το AP δουλεύει πάλι κανονικά.
Βρέθηκε ανταλλακτικό για το αντικεραυνικό.

----------


## Montechristos

Ακόμα ενα νέο link με τον Στελάρα, stelios1540.
Keep Walking

----------


## B52

Ενημερωθηκε και το http://prtg.openhaimer.awmn  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Μόλις εγκαταστάθηκε η καινούργια κεραία.
Για πείτε μου εντυπώσεις οι clients.
Κάντε τα test σας και στείλτε μου κανα pm να δούμε πώς τα πάμε.

----------


## BladeWS

Ολα δουλευουν οπως πρωτα  ::

----------


## kontak

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά παίζω καλύτερα από ποτέ πάνω στο ap,και βελτιώθηκε και το σήμα και ο θόρυβος σε πολύ μεγάλα επίπεδα (ασύγκριτα με πρίν) και είναι και σταθερά τα σήματα μου χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα.

Οπότε ήταν ουσιώδεις οι τελευταίες αλλαγές (αλλαγή κεραίας και μεταφορά του ap σε άλλο Pc καθώς και η αλλαγή στο κανάλι)  ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Εγώ πάντως παιδιά παίζω καλύτερα από ποτέ πάνω στο ap,και βελτιώθηκε και το σήμα και ο θόρυβος σε πολύ μεγάλα επίπεδα (ασύγκριτα με πρίν) και είναι και σταθερά τα σήματα μου χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα.
> 
> Οπότε ήταν ουσιώδεις οι τελευταίες αλλαγές (αλλαγή κεραίας και μεταφορά του ap σε άλλο Pc καθώς και η αλλαγή στο κανάλι)



OMG! κοιταξα και εγω το σημα.....




```
~ # wl scan;wl scanresults
SSID: "awmn-3990-AP"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -56 dBm   noise: -93 dBm  Channel: 14
BSSID: 00:09:5B:74:08:4A        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
```

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kontak

Πετάει ο κόμβος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Είμαι τελικά ο μόνος που έχει πρόβλημα με το σήμα;  ::  Έχει πέσει στο -77 και δέν λέει να ανέβει.

----------


## BladeWS

Μπραβο σε ολους  ::  
Παμε γερα!

----------


## Montechristos

Bark, για τσέκαρε πως πάς και απο ταχύτητες.
Επίσης αν μπορείς κάνε και ενα ψιλο scan, γιατί την ανέβασα κι άλλο την κεραία.

Portnoy; άρ γιού δέαρ; Για πές μου και εσύ.

Blade για πέρνα και καμιά βόλτα απο τα φιλαράκια σου για να μου πείς και αυτοί πώς είναι.

----------


## Bark

Μετά και την ρύθμιση στο ύψος του πιάτου, το σήμα είναι στα -84db!  ::  Somebody heeeeelp!

----------


## BladeWS

> Μετά και την ρύθμιση στο ύψος του πιάτου, το σήμα είναι στα -84db!  Somebody heeeeelp!



Αν θες βοηθεια στο κεντραρισμα pm me  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Bark με τί feeder παίζεις;

----------


## Bark

Το feeder είναι αφρικάνικο. Τσέκαρα καλώδια και feeder μπάς και έχουν πάρει νερά αλλα δέν βρήκα τίποτα. Monte βλέπω ένα κομμάτι απο την omni και μετά μια κόκκινη ράβδο. Μάλλον εκεί έχεις στηρίξει την omni. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει αυτη στην περίπτωση που είναι μεταλλική; Thanks Blade αλλά δέν νομίζω να φταίει το κεντράρισμα. Για ότι χρειαστώ θα σου στείλω pm.

----------


## kontak

Για τσέκαρε λίγο και την ισχύ σου,αυξομείωσε την να δεις υπάρχει καμία διαφορά!!

----------


## Montechristos

Αυτή η κόκκινη ράβδος που βλέπεις είναι ένα κομμάτι ξύλου και η κεραία μπαίνει απο πάνω οπότε δεν παίζει να επηρεάζει αυτό.
Πάντως οι υπόλοιποι clients με αφρικάνικα feeder πιάνουν μια χαρά.
Είπα μήπως έφταιγε το κανάλι αλλά όλοι τα ίδια feeder έχετε.
Με wrt δεν παίζεις;
Τί firmware έχεις; DDWRT;

----------


## Bark

Το wrt έχω με DD-WRT v23 Sp1. Επειδή δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω και να βρώ τι φταίει, γι αυτό σε ρώτησα Χρήστο για την omni. Μήπως κρύβει το ξύλο την omni προς την μεριά μου. Η επόμενη σκέψη μου ήταν το κανάλι. Θόρυβος πάντως δέν παίζει.

----------


## Bark

> Για τσέκαρε λίγο και την ισχύ σου,αυξομείωσε την να δεις υπάρχει καμία διαφορά!!


 Η ισχύς είναι στα 3mw. Την αυξάνω μέχρι τα 10mw αλλά το κέρδος είναι μόνο κάνα δυό db.

----------


## Montechristos

Λοιπόν Bark, θα προσπαθήσω αύριο αν είναι να αλλάξω πάλι κανάλι, να κάνω και κάποιες δοκιμές με τους clients και αν βρώ κάποιο που παίζετε καλά θα σου πω να ρίξεις και εσύ μια ακόμα ματιά.

----------


## Montechristos

Λοιπόν Bark άλλαξα κανάλια αλλά πάλι δεν έχεις καλό σήμα, άρα δεν είναι θέμα του καναλιού.
Κοίτα να δείς την πόλωση του feeder σου αν είναι σωστή

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ο igna εφυγε για δουλειες στη επαρχια οποτε για να μην μεινουμε πισω θα σου γυρισουμε το πιατο για να εκπεμπει σε ap σε a απο τον νεο κομβο που βρισκεται απεναντι απο το πλαισιο στο Περιστερι να δουμε αν βγαινει το λινκ

Aπο την αλλη θα ψαξουμε καποιον με τρυπανια κτλ να μας τοποθετησει τον ιστο και τα συρματοσχοινα!  ::  

Τελος Maiden μαζευε εξοπλισμο  ::

----------


## Bark

> Κοίτα να δείς την πόλωση του feeder σου αν είναι σωστή


 Η πόλωση είναι σωστή Χρήστο. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να γίνει δοκιμή με άλλα καλώδια (pigtail, LMR200 - 400) μήπως και υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο πρόβλημα. Άν έχει κάποιος να μου δανείσει για τις δοκιμές θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## Bark

Χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή απο μέρους μου, το σήμα χθές ανέβηκε κατά 10db και σήμερα κατα άλλα 10db!  ::  Καμμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά γιατί θα ανέβω να κάνω κανα εξορκισμό όπως πάει.

----------


## kontak

κάτι πρέπει να γίνεται με τα καλώδια σου,και γενικά με τις συνδέσεις σου,οπότε ανέβα για καμία συντηρησούλα επάνω και ξαναπέρνα και το firmware απο την αρχή για να είναι όλα φρέσκα και να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται!  ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Kontak άν είναι τα καλώδια είναι καλά. Μήν έχει αρχίσει να τα παίζει το wrt μόνο.

----------


## kontak

το wrt δεν πεθαίνει ποτέ  ::   ::  ,εμένα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα κράσαρε τελείως το το dd wrt v22 και δεν μπορούσα ούτε να συνδεθώ στο linksys και το κατέβασα και του έβαλα Alchemy αυτή τη φορά και είναι κομπλέ!!

Πάντως κάνε ένα γενικό check και μόνωσε και τις συνδέσεις στο lmr γιατί έρχονται βροχές....

----------


## Bark

Έχω το dd wrt v23 και μέχρι τώρα δέν μου είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ feeder, LMR και pigtail τις έχω τσεκάρει και τις έχω περάσει με αρκετές στρώσεις μονωτικής ταινίας και απο πάνω βαζελίνη. Το κουτί του router το έχω βάλει σε σακούλα για καλό και για κακό. Πιστεύω ότι θα αντέξει.

----------


## Montechristos

Παιδιά, ναι μεν τα wrt είναι σκυλιά, αλλά εγώ ξέρω ότι το δικό μου μου τα έδωσε στο χέρι.
Ή μάλλον, για να μήν το προσβάλω, απλά υποβαθμίστηκε η απόδοσή του.
Ο στατικός στην δικιά μου περίπτωση το έκανε ακατάλληλο για χρήση εντός awmn.

Bark δοκίμασε να ξαναπεράσεις το firmware, όπως σου είπε και o kontak, ή ακόμα δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις firmware και να μεταβείς σε κάποιο διαφορετικό.
Αφού βέβαια είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν είναι hardware - ικό το θέμα μας

edit

Τί ήταν τελικά Bark;
Απ' ότι βλέπω τώρα πέφτεις με κανονικό σήμα.
Τί έφταιγε;

----------


## Bark

> Αφού βέβαια είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν είναι hardware - ικό το θέμα μας


 Είπες την μαγική λέξη. Είμαστε ποτέ σίγουροι;  ::  Δέν ξέρω ρε Χρήστο τι έφταιγε. Άν διαβάσεις και προηγούμενα post, απο χθές άρχισε να φτιάχνει μόνο του το σήμα. Άν έφταιγε το wrt θα επανέρχοταν μόνο του;

----------


## kontak

montechristo γιατί άλλαξες το κανάλι ρε συ; 
Μια χαρά δεν παίζαμε στο προηγούμενο; έπεσε το σήμα μου αρκετά καθώς και των άλλων cliend όπως βλέπω τώρα στο ap.

----------


## Bark

Όντως το σήμα έχει πέσει αρκετά. Και ο θόρυβος έχει αυξηθεί επίσης.

----------


## acoul

> Δέν ξέρω ρε Χρήστο τι έφταιγε. Άν διαβάσεις και προηγούμενα post, απο χθές άρχισε να φτιάχνει μόνο του το σήμα. Άν έφταιγε το wrt θα επανέρχοταν μόνο του;


για υγρασία σε κάποιο καλώδιο/connector που έφυγε με τον ήλιο τόσες μέρες ακούγεται ...

----------


## Bark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Bark
> 
> Δέν ξέρω ρε Χρήστο τι έφταιγε. Άν διαβάσεις και προηγούμενα post, απο χθές άρχισε να φτιάχνει μόνο του το σήμα. Άν έφταιγε το wrt θα επανέρχοταν μόνο του;
> 
> 
> για υγρασία σε κάποιο καλώδιο/connector που έφυγε με τον ήλιο τόσες μέρες ακούγεται ...


 Κι εμένα εκεί πάει ο νούς μου τελικά.

----------


## Bark

Monte κάνε κάνα "zapping" στα κανάλια γιατί η τελευταία αλλαγή νομίζω ότι δέν ήταν πετυχημένη.  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε και πολλά περιθώρια για αλλαγή καναλιών, καθώς υπάρχουν και άλλα AP που παίζουν στην περιοχή και υπάρχει αρκετός θόρυβος σε αρκετά απο αυτά.
Αυτό το κανάλι που παίζουμε τώρα βολεύει απ' ότι είδα τους περισσότερους.
Το προηγούμενο, που επίσης παίζατε πολύ καλά, το εγκαταλείψαμε γιατί ένα μέλος μας αντιμετώπιζε σοβαρά προβλήματα σύνδεσης.
Bark θα δοκιμάσω ξανά αλλά νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## Bark

Montechristo από αυτά που είπε και ο kontak μάλλον οι περισσότεροι clients έχουμε πτώση στο σήμα σ'αυτό το κανάλι.

----------


## Montechristos

Δεν έχετε δεί τα άλλα, γι' αυτό τα λέτε αυτά.
Μήν με προκαλείτε, θα αλλάξω κανάλι  ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Το 11 έχει μια καλή ταινία  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι up μετά απο μια 2 ωρη διακοπή ρεύματος.

----------


## B52

Ο δισκος σου με Μtik & quagga ειναι ετοιμος....  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ευχαριστώ Τάσο.
Θα σου φέρω αν είναι εναν 20 άρη δίσκο και θα βάλω αυτόν πάνω.
Όποτε βρώ ευκαιρία και ελεύθερο χρόνο απο την εξεταστική θα περάσω απο το μαγαζί.
Πάντως στις 12 γράφω το τελευταίο μάθημα που θα δώσω οπότε τότε θα έρθω στα σίγουρα αν όχι νωρίτερα.

----------


## Montechristos

Για δοκιμάστε τώρα με το κανάλι και πείτε μου

----------


## Bark

Χρήστο σ'αυτό το κανάλι κλειδώσαμε τελικά;

----------


## Montechristos

Ναι , αυτό είναι το καλύτερο.
Και εσύ παίζεις καλά όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι.
Νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι ότι καλύτερο βρήκα.

----------


## Montechristos

Ένα ακόμα link προστέθηκε στην συλλογή με τον κόμβο TheDog (#8387).
Θέλει ακόμα την δουλίτσα του, αλλά το ενθαρρυντικό είναι ότι ο απέναντι (ChoOSEN) είναι πολύ συνεργάσιμο και καλό παλικάρι - μετάφραση: τον ενοχλώ όποτε θέλω και συνεχώς.
Όπως όλοι άλλωστε μέχρι στιγμής. 
Οπότε είμαστε κομπλέ.
Τα χαιρετίσματά και τα συγχαρίκια μου στον απέναντι  ::

----------


## acoul

καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο το νέο σουβλάκι ...  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Αυτό βασικά δέν είναι ένα σουβλάκι.. Πασχαλιάτικο αρνί στη σούβλα θα το 'λεγα..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Αύριο το απόγευμα θα γίνει εγκατάσταση MikroTik 2.9.27 + Quagga 0.98.6. Ο κόμβος θα παραμείνει κλειστός για κάποιες ώρες, διότι υπάρχουν 2 PC σε rack που πρέπει να στηθούν από την αρχή. Θα γίνει και διαφορετικό μοίρασμα των links ανάμεσα στα 2. Ελπίζουμε ως το βράδυ σε καλύτερη λειτουργία του κόμβου.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μή ξεχάσεις πως η quagga για να τρέξει χρειάζεται να υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη κάρτα γραφικών στο μηχάνημα που θα το τρέξει..  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Υπάρχουν κάρτες και στα 2 μηχανήματα

----------


## sokratisg

> Μή ξεχάσεις πως η quagga για να τρέξει χρειάζεται να υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη κάρτα γραφικών στο μηχάνημα που θα το τρέξει..


Νομίζεις....  ::   ::   :: 

Πάμε μια βόλτα από τον sw1hfq?  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Ειναι καθαρα θεμα board το αν χρειαζεται vga η οχι....  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ειναι καθαρα θεμα board το αν χρειαζεται vga η οχι....


Και πάλι... Δέν παύει να είναι λίγο κουλό...  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Ειναι καθαρα θεμα board το αν χρειαζεται vga η οχι.... 
> 
> 
> Και πάλι... Δέν παύει να είναι λίγο κουλό...


..εχει τοσα καλα που ας εχει και ενα κουλο....  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...


Για φαντάσου κάποιον να έχει router τελευταίας γενιάς... Να χρειάζεται κάρτα γραφικών και να μήν έχει ελεύθερη PCI και να πρέπει να χαραμίσει καμιά PCΙ X-press..  ::   ::  Τραγικό θα 'ταν..  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Κύριοι, έχουν κάρτα γραφικών και τα 2 pc. Μην χαλάτε τζάμπα σάλιο.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

και καμιά 10αριά Spare κυκλοφορούν εδω γύρω σε περίπτωση ανάγκης  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος Openhaimer πλέον παίζει από σήμερα με MikroTik+Quagga  ::  
Αναβλήθηκε η επανακατανομή των links ανάμεσα στα 2 pc που τρέχουν MikroTik στον κόμβο για την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Οταν ολοκληρωθεί και αυτό το βήμα, θα αναφέρουμε την τελική οργάνωση του κόμβου.  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ήδη το link με Seaman τρέχει στον 2ο router μαζί με το ap.
Σιγά σιγά θα μεταφερθούν και άλλα 3 για να ισο μοιραστεί η δουλειά τους.

----------


## Openhaimer

Τελείωσε η αναδιάταξη των links μεταξύ των 2 pcs-routers του κόμβου.

*Στο pc Νο 2 βρίσκονται:*
i..: Access point
- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
ii.: Seaman (cm6)
iii: nkout (cm6)
iv: Akis (cm6)
v.: TheDog (cm6)

*Στο pc Νο 1 βρίσκονται:*
i..: B52 (cm9)
ii.: Mimer (cm6)
iii: Stelios1540 (cm6)
iv: Davidcas (cm6)

Οι κάρτες από το pc No2 συνδέονται με vlans στο pc No1, όπου και το routing γίνεται συνολικά από Quagga.

Στον κόμβο εκτός από τα ήδη λειτουργούντα 8 BBlinks και 1 Access Point, υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για 4 ακόμα νέα BBlinks. Αναζητούνται αξιόπιστοι συνεργάτες.

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για 0.45' περίπου, για να μεταφερθεί και η τελευταία cm6 από το pc2 στο pc1. Επίσης θα προστεθούν 2 ακόμα αντιρίδες στους ιστούς (έρχεται χειμώνας).

_(0.45' min αργότερα)!_ Οι μεταφορές και οι στηρίξεις τελείωσαν. Έτοιμοι για νέα links.

----------


## Montechristos

Παρακαλούνται πολύ όσοι clients θέλουν να συνδεθούν στον κόμβο να επικοινωνούν πρώτα μαζί μου
και όχι να κάνουν αυθαίρετες κινήσεις που προκαλούν πρόβλημα στους υπόλοιπους clients.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Montechristos

Χάρη στην συνεργασία που υπήρξε απο τους client, γυρνάμε στο κανάλι που παίξαμε μέχρι στιγμής πιο καλά απο όλα.
και πιστεύω οτι κατασταλάζουμε κι όλας σε αυτό.
Μακάρι να λυθούν τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζατε.
Άντε, καλορίζικο  ::  
Λοιπόν στείλτε μου να μου και πείτε αν όλα είναι καλά.
Τέλος και για σήμερα.
Ελπίζω τώρα να είστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.
Καληνύχτα

----------


## kontak

Το κανάλι που παίζουμε πραγματικά όλοι καλά είναι άλλο και το αμέσως επόμενο είναι αυτό.
Σου ξαναείπα ότι καλό είναι ο χρήστης που έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό το κανάλι να ανταλλάξει τη συσκευή του με μία άλλη για να παίζουμε όλοι τέλεια μετά!
 :: 
Εμένα πάντως σε αυτό το κανάλι μία παίζει καλά μία όχι!  ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Kontak σ'αυτό το κανάλι εγώ πιάνω καλό σήμα.
Πάντως για μένα το 13 ήταν το καλύτερο αλλά κάποιος άλλος δέν θα έπαιζε καλά.  ::  
Το 10 πότε το είχαμε δοκιμάσει;
Προτείνω όλοι οι clients να γράψουμε εδώ ποιό κανάλι μας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα για να καταλήξουμε επιτέλους κάπου.

----------


## kontak

Με το χρήστο έχουμε δοκιμάσει όλα τα κανάλια και ένα από αυτά είναι το καλύτερο για όλους αλλά ενούς χρήστη δεν μπορεί να παίξει η συσκευή του σε αυτό το κανάλι οπότε ψάχνουμε εναλλακτικό και εκεί αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα μίας και ο θόρυβος της περιοχής μας είναι πολύ αυξημένος λόγω του ότι κάποιοι πονηρήδηδες έχουν τα AP τους και τα bb link τους σε G και δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα κανάλι που να εξυπηρετεί όλους.

----------


## pan-pan

bb link σε g?? ΧΑ ΧΑ. Μονο γελοιοι θα το εκαναν αυτο!! Ελπιζω οτι δεν ειναι απο awmn αυτοι, αλλα καμια εταιρια που δεν ξερει που πανε τα 4...

----------


## kontak

Εχει χάρη που δεν θέλω να τον δώσω αυτόν που υποψιάζομαι μίας και ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος .....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Kontak Αρτέμης Μάτσας!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kontak

> Kontak Αρτέμης Μάτσας!



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Το pc 1 (MikroTik + Quagga) έχει πρόβλημα. Ο κόμβος λοιπόν έχει πέσει. Το πρόβλημα θα εξεταστεί αύριο το απόγευμα και θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση και επισκευή. Πιθανόν δίσκος.

----------


## Openhaimer

Το πρόβλημα με το pc 1 (MikroTik+Quagga) αποκαταστάθηκε. Τελικά είχε πρόβλημα ο δίσκος. Αντικαταστάθηκε με νέο. Το σύστημα ξαναστήθηκε.
Μας έβγαλε όμως πρόβλημα το pc 2 (4 links + Omni). Διερεύνηση και επίλυση αύριο το απόγευμα.

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος και πάλι σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Αλλάχτηκε δίσκος και στο 2ο router.Του κρεμάσαμε και χάντρες για το κακό το μάτι.

----------


## Openhaimer

Μετά από 5 ώρες λειτουργίας του κόμβου χτύπησε η κάρτα γραφικών. Το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί πιθανόν οριστικά με νέo mobo. Οι χάντρες δεν έκαναν δουλειά.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Αγιασμό να του κάνετε!!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Χρηστο ελατε να σας δωσω μια καρτα  ::

----------


## kontak

πολύ γκαντεμιά έχει πέσει τελευταία να φωνάξουμε κάνα πάτερ να μας κάνει αγιασμό γιατί δεν μας βλέπω καλά!!!

----------


## Montechristos

Πες το ψέμματα. θα φωνάξω παπά για Αγιασμό.
Την βλέπω την δουλειά.
Προς το παρόν την βολέψαμε και βγήκαμε ζωντανοί και από αυτήν τη "συμφορά"
Οπότε ξανά up

----------


## pan-pan

> Πες το ψέμματα. θα φωνάξω παπά για Αγιασμό.
> Την βλέπω την δουλειά.
> Προς το παρόν την βολέψαμε και βγήκαμε ζωντανοί και από αυτήν τη "συμφορά"
> Οπότε ξανά up


Ξερω εγω εναν καλο παπα...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος για άλλη μια φορά δυστυχώς είναι κάτω.
Ελπίζω και για τελευταία.
Θα προβούμε σε αγορά καινούργια motherboard, πάνω στην οποία θα λειτουργήσει και δυνατότερος επεξεργαστής για τον router που τρέχει την quagga.
Μετά από αυτό ευελπιστούμε να μην υπάρξει ξανά down time  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Μιας που το σαββατο αλλαζω και εγω motherboard
Σου γυρναω και πιατο[επιτελους θεουλη μου]

----------


## Openhaimer

Αντε για να βγεί και το link με Viper7gr. Βδομάδες το ψήνουμε.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία. Στους 2 MikroTik Routers αλλάχτηκαν mobo, μνήμες, HDD, μέχρι και το switch χρειάστηκε αλλαγή. Ζητούμε συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, αλλά υπήρχαν και προσωπικά θέματα που έπρεπε να διευθετηθούν. Επειδή παρατηρήθηκαν παρεμβάσεις στον κόμβο από άσχετη ip, έχουν καταργηθεί όλοι οι users. θα ξαναδημιουργηθούν μόνο μετά από έλεγχο, με ισχυρούς κωδικούς και κατόπιν συνεννόησης με Montechristo.

----------


## pan-pan

Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα τωρα.

----------


## Montechristos

Πολεμάμε την κακοτυχία ενεργά.
Ένα ακόμα link με tireas (#7234)

----------


## Openhaimer

Τελείωσε η μόνωση των feeders nvak του κόμβου (9 τον αριθμό) με κόλλα πολυουρεθάνης και πλαστικά καπάκια Παπαδόπουλος. Φαίνεται καλή δουλειά. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ...και πλαστικά καπάκια Παπαδόπουλος.


Τί καπάκια είναι αυτά;

----------


## Montechristos

Χα χα. Είναι τα κλασικά καπάκια που έχουν τα σοκολατένια πουράκια Παπαδόπουλος

----------


## kontak

παπαδοπούλου ρε, θα μας τρελάνεις;άκου παπαδόπουλος  ::   ::  

Δηλαδή πήρατε 9 παπαδοπούλου πουράκια; άμα είναι να περάσω να βοηθήσω για την κατανάλωση τους γιατί θα χαλάσουνε άμα μείνουν ανοιχτά  ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα Παναγιώτη.
Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα ότι το awmn θέλει θυσίες;

----------


## Bark

9 κουτιά caprice;  ::   ::   ::  
Είμαστε κι εμείς εδώ ρεεεε!

----------


## Openhaimer

Το ένα κουτί αγοράζεις, τα άλλα καπάκια τα κλέβεις.  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Μη ρε father, μην αποκαλύπτεις τις πηγές μας

----------


## maxfuels

> Μη ρε father, μην αποκαλύπτεις τις πηγές μας


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Από 18:00" και για περίπου 2 ώρες ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για τοποθέτηση μεγαλύτερης CPU ( από AthlonXP 1200 σε AthlonXP 2000). Επιστρέφουμε το συντομώτερο δυνατόν.

----------


## tireas

> Από 18:00" και για περίπου 2 ώρες ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για τοποθέτηση μεγαλύτερης CPU ( από AthlonXP 1200 σε AthlonXP 2000). Επιστρέφουμε το συντομώτερο δυνατόν.


Κουράγιο
Αν θες βοήθεια πες μου.

----------


## tireas

Το IF του 7588 το γύρισα προσωρινά στον Πάνο (pan-pan) για μια ύστατη προσπάθεια για λινκ. Μόλις είσαι έτοιμος πες μου να γυρίσω ξανά το πιάτο προς τα εσένα και το feeder σε οριζόντια πόλωση.

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος και πάλι σε λειτουργία. Το router No 1 (αυτό με την quagga) έχει πλέον ισχυρότερο επεξεργαστή.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Το link με chronisc #9334 είναι down.. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα απο 'κεί ή να το ψάξουμε απο εδώ;  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Όχι φίλε μου.
Απο εδώ είναι μιά χαρά.
Τον router που παίζει ο chronis δεν τον ακούμπησα.
Για δείτε μια απο εκεί μήπως κουνήθηκε κανα πιάτο!!!

----------


## Montechristos

Το AP του κόμβου θα μείνει κάτω για λίγο.
Ζητώ συγνώμη απο τους client του κόμβου.
Θα προσπαθήσω να το ξανασηκώσω όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση!

----------


## Montechristos

Το AP είναι και πάλι up.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία.

Επίσης βγήκε ακόμα ενα link με tholos (#758 :: .

----------


## Openhaimer

Τις επόμενες ώρες θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του Router No 1. Συγκεκριμένα θα αντικατασταθεί η CPU του από AMD 2000+, με άλλη AMD Athlon 2600+, 2.16 Ghz, 512K L2. Επίσης παρελήφθη APC SMART-UPS στα 1000KVA, το οποίο θα φορτίσει σήμερα και αύριο το απόγευμα θα εγκατασταθεί. Τέλος θα σηκωθεί και πάλι το AP του κόμβου.  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση του ups

----------


## Openhaimer

Σήμερα τελείωσε και η νέα αναβάθμιση του κόμβου. Συγκεκριμένα υπάρχουν:
_-Router No 1 (Mikrotic για 6 links, Quagga για 10 links+AP):_ CPU Athlon XP 2.600+, τερατώδης ψύκτρα.
_-Router No 2 (Mikrotic για 4 links + AP. Συνδέονται με vlans με το Router No 1 και την Quagga):_ CPU Athlon XP 2.000+, τερατώδης ψύκτρα.
_-UPS APC 1.000 VA_ από Papashark. Σε δοκιμή τροφοδότησε τον κόμβο για 50 min πριν πέσει.
_-Κύκλωμα από 3 χρονικά + 1 relay_ που μετά την επαναφορά του ρεύματος, περιμένει για 1 min, δίνει ρεύμα στα 2 τροφοδοτικά για 7 sec, και ακολούθως γεφυρώνει τα 2 starts των routers για 3 sec. Ετσι έχουμε ομαλή επανεκκίνηση του συστήματος σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ρεύματος αυτόματα.

----------


## Montechristos

Μια θερμή παράκληση προς όλους τους πελάτες του κόμβου να χαμηλώσουν όσο μπορούν την ένταση εκπομπής τους για να μπορέσετε να βολευτείτε όλοι σας.

Υπάρχουν σκέψεις να σηκωθεί και δεύτερο ΑP οπότε τότε θα παίξετε καλύτερα.

Και στα κανάλια που βολεύουν τον καθένα.
Ανάλογα με τον θόρυβο της περιοχής του.

Ως τότε, αν πραγματοποιηθεί βέβαια η ανέγερση του 2ου ap, παρακαλείστε να κρατάτε την έντασή σας χαμηλά.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 


Εκ της διεύθυνσης  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Κύριε διαχειρισταααααα...
Έγω που έχω την ισχύ στα 7mw γιατί δεν πιάνω τίπουτις;
Εχάθει το σήμα παντελώς απο χθές.

----------


## Montechristos

Άλλαξα κανάλι.
Μου παραπονέθηκε ακόμα και ο papazaf αλλά υπέθεσα οτι θα έφταιγε το scan του αφού δεν είχαμε καλό σήμα.

Αλλά μεταξύ μας είχαμε σήμα αρκετά καλό.
Άρα θα έχετε πρόβλημα σε αυτό το κανάλι.
Θα το αλλάξω  :: 

εάν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα στο καινούργιο κανάλι παρακαλείται να το γράψει εδώ ή να στείλει πμ

----------


## Cha0s

> Κύριε διαχειρισταααααα...
> Έγω που έχω την ισχύ στα 7mw γιατί δεν πιάνω τίπουτις;
> Εχάθει το σήμα παντελώς απο χθές.



Πληροφοριακά, το πόσο εκπέμπεις δεν αλλάζει το τι θα πιάνεις  ::  

Η εκπομπή σου έχει να κάνει με το πόσο καλά σε 'ακούει' το access point που συνδέεσαι.

----------


## Bark

Thanks για την ενημέρωση chaos.  ::  
Απλά ανέφερα την ισχύ ώς απάντηση στο προηγούμενο post του montechristo.

----------


## pan-pan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Bark
> 
> Κύριε διαχειρισταααααα...
> Έγω που έχω την ισχύ στα 7mw γιατί δεν πιάνω τίπουτις;
> Εχάθει το σήμα παντελώς απο χθές.
> 
> 
> 
> Πληροφοριακά, το πόσο εκπέμπεις δεν αλλάζει το τι θα πιάνεις  
> ...


Αλλα αν εκπεμπεις τερμα δημιουργεις περισσοτερο θορυβο στην περιοχη και μαλιστα στην συχνότητα που εκπεμπει το AP με αποτελεσμα να μην συνδέεται κανεις καλα... Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι μάλλον κατι τετοιο γινεται γιατι να μην βγαινει link σε αποσταση μικροτερη των 500m και με τέλεια οπτικη επαφη πρωτη φορα το βλεπω!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Φτιάξτε και κανα λίνκ ρε παιδιά...


```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.styx.awmn [10.25.177.1]
  2     3 ms    13 ms     5 ms  gw-styx.chronisc.awmn [10.25.177.118]
  3     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-chronisc.openhaimer.awmn [10.25.179.86]
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  5    12 ms    25 ms    43 ms  gw-tholos.babba.awmn [10.17.136.201]
  6    16 ms    13 ms    12 ms  gw-babba.anman.awmn [10.17.136.211]
  7    33 ms     8 ms    20 ms  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn [10.17.119.234]
  8    29 ms    28 ms    27 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  9    20 ms    30 ms    28 ms  gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn [10.17.119.210]
 10    13 ms    26 ms    18 ms  ns.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.130]
```

Προσπαθούσα να φτάσω στον litroti για λίγο CS και όλο κολλήματα έκανε..  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ένα ακόμα link με τον κόμβο SV1GFU (#4272)

----------


## Montechristos

Για να δούμε.
Τώρα παιδιά (clients) παίζετε καλύτερα;
Έκανα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στα κανάλια και γενικώς στο AP
Νομίζω οτι τώρα βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση.
Ή κάνω λάθος.




Αλφρέδος, τώρα ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερα.
Έγιναν βελτιώσεις σε όλα τα links και πάνε πολύ καλύτερα.
Με την συνεργασία βεβαίως και των απέναντι.
Άντε ξεκίνα το λιώσιμο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Χρήστο πετάει η σύνδεση απο μέρους μου.
Πολύ καλό το σήμα και ελάχιστος θόρυβος σ'αυτό το κανάλι.
Ελπίζω να κρατήσει αυτη τη φορά.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Σήμερα σταθεροποιήθηκε και το 11ο link και θεωρούμε πλέον ότι ο κόμβος, από πλευράς hardware, έχει πάρει την τελική του μορφή. 

Συγκεκριμένα υπάρχουν:

-Router No 1 (Mikrotic για 7 links, Quagga για 11 links+AP): CPU Athlon XP 2.600+. Απομένει θέση για ένα link ακόμα που προορίζεται για kontak και θα συνδεθεί μέχρι τέλους του χρόνου.

-Router No 2 (Mikrotic για 4 links + AP. Συνδέονται με vlans με το Router No 1 και την Quagga): CPU Athlon XP 2.000+.

-UPS APC 1.000 VA από Papashark. Σε δοκιμή τροφοδότησε τον κόμβο για 50 min πριν πέσει.

-Κύκλωμα από 3 χρονικά + 1 relay που μετά την επαναφορά του ρεύματος, περιμένει για 1 min, δίνει ρεύμα στα 2 τροφοδοτικά για 7 sec, και ακολούθως γεφυρώνει τα 2 starts των routers για 3 sec. Ετσι έχουμε ομαλή επανεκκίνηση του συστήματος σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ρεύματος αυτόματα.

Εκτός από τα παραπάνω έχει στηθεί file server 24/7 με ubuntu edgy και ο οποίος προς το παρόν έχει 2 HDD. Η φόρτωσή του με περιεχόμενο και η οργάνωσή του έχει μόλις ξεκινήσει. Θα πάρει ακόμα 6 HDD, οι οποίοι είναι διαθέσιμοι. Απλά η δουλειά θα πάει αργά για να γίνει σωστή οργάνωση.


Παρακάτω παρατίθενται φωτογραφίες του κόμβου.

----------


## kontak

Αν όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας ο υπερκόμβος θα κλείσει με το καλύτερο link.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bark

Έτσι έτσι. Το όνειρο ενός ακόμα client γίνεται πραγματικότητα.
Θέλω κι εγώ όταν μεγαλώσω να γίνω κομβούχος!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Χρήστο πετάει η σύνδεση απο μέρους μου.
> Πολύ καλό το σήμα και ελάχιστος θόρυβος σ'αυτό το κανάλι.
> Ελπίζω να κρατήσει αυτη τη φορά.




Εγω πάλι γιατί δεν βλέπω διαφορά ;....


 ::   ::

----------


## Bark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Bark
> 
> Χρήστο πετάει η σύνδεση απο μέρους μου.
> Πολύ καλό το σήμα και ελάχιστος θόρυβος σ'αυτό το κανάλι.
> Ελπίζω να κρατήσει αυτη τη φορά. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω πάλι γιατί δεν βλέπω διαφορά ;....


Blade ήταν παροδικό τελικά το φαινόμενο.
Τα ping είναι πάλι στο θεό.Το σήμα παίζει μεταξύ -63db και -70db και ο θόρυβος γύρω στα -85db.

----------


## BladeWS

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι γίνεται πια?

Και ξαναθυμίζω :




```
BladeWS (#6751)	<-- 0,159km -->	Openhaimer (#3990)
```





```
~ # wl status
SSID: "awmn-3990-AP"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -59 dBm   noise: -96 dBm  Channel: 10
BSSID: 00:09:5B:74:08:4A        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1 2 11(b) ]
```

----------


## Montechristos

Μητσάκο, αυτή την απορία την έχω και εγώ.

Βασικά, υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα κανάλια που παίζει ο καθ' ένας σας καλά.
Δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο ενώ δεν έχεις θόρυβο δεν μπορείς να πιάσεις καλά pings.
Επίσης πώς γίνεται ο Bark (και όχι μόνο) σε κάποια κανάλια στα οποία δεν έχει τόσο καλό σήμα και θόρυβο να παίζει (απ' ότι βλέπω εγώ απο εδώ) πολύ καλύτερα απο άλλα που θα έπρεπε.

Φοβάμαι μήπως κάποιος απο όλους παίζει δυνατά και μας τυφλώνει, αλλά τότε θα είχατε και αυξημένο θόρυβο λογικά.

Δεν ξέρω.

Ακόμα το ψάχνω.

Γιαυτό σκέφτομαι την λύση με τα 2 ap έτσι ώστε να πιάνουνε και αυτούς που τους βολεύουν τα "μικρά" αλλά και αυτούς που τους βολεύουν τα "μεγάλα" κανάλια

----------


## pan-pan

Εισαστε παρα πολλοι πελατες για ενα ap.Παιζεται καλα μερικοι απο εσας στην αρχη γιατι δεν εχουν συνδεθει ολοι οι πελατες. Οταν συνδεθουν ολοι τοτε #@@#@# ο Διας..

----------


## Bark

> Επίσης πώς γίνεται ο Bark (και όχι μόνο) σε κάποια κανάλια στα οποία δεν έχει τόσο καλό σήμα και θόρυβο να παίζει (απ' ότι βλέπω εγώ απο εδώ) πολύ καλύτερα απο άλλα που θα έπρεπε


Έλα ντε! Την ίδια απορία έχουμε Χρήστο. Για αποφυγή οποιασδήποτε παρεξηγήσεως πάντως, η ισχύς απο μέρους μου είναι στα 7mw.

----------


## Bark

> Εισαστε παρα πολλοι πελατες για ενα ap.Παιζεται καλα μερικοι απο εσας στην αρχη γιατι δεν εχουν συνδεθει ολοι οι πελατες. Οταν συνδεθουν ολοι τοτε #@@#@# ο Διας..


Μάλλον κάτi τέτοιο συμβαίνει pan-pan. Τι να πώ.

----------


## Montechristos

Bark το ξέρω οτι παίζεις χαμηλά.
Και προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος πελάτης παίζει δυνατά.
Το λέω στην περίπτωση που παίζει.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι, άν είναι, το ξαναλέω, απλά λέω οτι όλοι πρέπει να κρατάτε χαμηλά την έντασή σας για να μήν δημιουργείτε πρόβλημα στους άλλους.

Παίζει να μήν είναι κάν απο τους πελάτες.
Κάνοντας ενα scan με την omni έπιασα τα παρακάτω που φαίνονται στην εικόνα που επισυνάπτεται.

Τέλος πάντων. Θα δούμε τί θα γίνει και με αυτό το θέμα.
Δέν τα παρατάω πάντως, μήν αγχώνεστε  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Σήμερα βγήκε ένα ακόμα link με τον κόμβο kontak #3369.

----------


## maxfuels

Kαλορίζικο το Link και ....\

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ! ΧΡΗΣΤΟ !* 
Να εισαι καλά με ΥΓΕΙΑ !

----------


## Montechristos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ max. Και για τα καλορίζικα και για τα χρόνια πολλά.
Καλές γιορτές να έχεις και εσύ.
Γιορτές με το wiiiiiii ε; χα χα. Καλό λιώσιμο.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ b-boyz.
Καλές γιορτές και σε σένα και καλή ξεκούραση.
Άντε να γλυτώσεις λίγο και απο την avelon  ::

----------


## b-boy

roger that!!! (μ'έχωσε ο μικρός για τετάρτη ::   ::  )
anyway καλές γιορτές να έχουμε  ::

----------


## Bark

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  *ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ*  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


 ::   ::   ::   ::  *ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2007*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά Χρίστο για τη γιορτή σου (...έστω και καθηστερημένα)

Καλή χρονιά και ευχές σε όλους

----------


## Montechristos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ dotKom.
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι μας.

----------


## Montechristos

Οι πρώτες εργασίες του 2007 για τον κόμβο ήρθαν.
Θα παραμείνει για λίγο κάτω και θα σηκωθεί ξανά σήμερα.
Μήν μου αγχώνεστε μόνο  ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Μόλις αλλάχτηκε η mobo του router που τρέχει quagga με μια που διαθέτει NVIDIA chipset.
Δρόμο το VIA  ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Παρακαλούνται οι κάτοχοι των 2 παρακάτω MACS που πέφτουν στο AP να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου μέχρι αύριο ειδάλλως θα κοπούν.

00:13:46:C4:ΑΒ:FD
00:14:6C:8Ε:92 :: 8

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ενημερωση και εδω οτι στην περιοχη λειτουργει 1 ακομα AP απο τον κομβο #6610 με SSID: awmn-6610-Maiden και περιμενει Clients

----------


## Montechristos

Το link με kontak μόλις αναβαθμίστηκε σε a.

----------


## B52

> Το link με kontak μόλις αναβαθμίστηκε σε a.


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!  ::  ποιος τον πιανει τωρα ε ?  ::

----------


## kontak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Montechristos
> 
> Το link με kontak μόλις αναβαθμίστηκε σε a.
> 
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!  ποιος τον πιανει τωρα ε ?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john.stavrakis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλώς σας βρήκα. 
Είμαι νέος στο awmn και συνδέθηκα εχθές ως client στο ΑΡ του Χρήστου.

Είπα να δηλώσω την παρουσία μου.  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Welcome  ::

----------


## Bark

Καλώς ήρθες  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλώς σας βρήκα. 
> Είμαι νέος στο awmn και συνδέθηκα εχθές ως client στο ΑΡ του Χρήστου.
> 
> Είπα να δηλώσω την παρουσία μου.


Καλως Ηρθες... Αλλα και εσυ στο Χρήστο? Γιατι τοσοι πολλοί εκει ρε παιδες? Μήπως δίνει και τπτ αλλα ο άτιμος? Για ψαχτε και για αλλού εκει πάνω.

----------


## john.stavrakis

Γιατί ο Χρήστος είναι στα 120 μέτρα.... και αν είναι τόσα  ::   ::   ::  
Σήμα -65db με cantenna και rg58 καλώδιο  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Πές του και το άλλο.
Είμαι και πολύ μούρη, γιαυτό.
Έχεις κανα πρόβλημα;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

link με sw1hfq.
Η κατάσταση του κόμβου βρίσκεται στο πρώτο post.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Κόντρες με τον alex23 ε;
Σε λίγο να σε δώ πως θα τα βρείς με τον θόρυβο.. Τον τρομοκράτη των link.  :: 
Σε βλέπω να αλλάζεις κάθε 5 λεπτά συχνότητες και να κατεβάζεις τα rates στα 6Mbps  ::

----------


## Montechristos

χα χα χα.
Μπα όχι ρε.
Όλα είναι υπο έλεγχο ακόμα.
Αν ξεπεράσουμε τα 12 με βλέπω να γίνομαι έτσι όπως λές.
Μέχρι τώρα πάντως δεν υπάρχει ακόμα πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ακόμα ενα link με mobius (#1966).
Και με αυτό, συμπληρώθηκαν αισίως τα 12 links.

----------


## gRooV

Καλορίζικο!!!!  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Όποιος θέλει να γίνει client στο AP παρακαλείται να επικοινωνεί μαζί μου και όχι να κάνει αυθαίρετες κινήσεις.
Διαφορετικά θα του κόβεται η πρόσβαση.

Έβγαλα δοκιμαστικά τα limits για τους client και πέρασα QoS.

Θέλω να μου πείτε αν αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο πρόβλημα, με τις καινούργιες ρυθμίσεις, στις ταχύτητές σας.

----------


## B52

Aν προλαβω σημερα θα παω να αλλαξω το πιατο μας σε 90αρι...  :: 
γιατι χτυπαει συνεχεια 20αρικα....

----------


## manoskol

Montechristo όποτε μπορεις δες το link με tholo , καθώς μετά την μετακίνηση
των ιστών του tholos κατα 30m δεξιοτερα σου, σε συνδιασμο με το κλειδωμα
στο rate που εχει το link , κανει disconnects περιοδικα (κακο ccq)
παρόλo το σχετικά καλο SNR, Απο εχθές εχω κλεισει το BGP, το αccount
σου στον tholo ισχυει....

----------


## Montechristos

Απο εδώ έχει γίνει scan και σας πιάνω με -57.
Απο εκεί βλέπω με πιάνετε με -65.

----------


## acoul

> Απο εδώ έχει γίνει scan και σας πιάνω με -57.
> Απο εκεί βλέπω με πιάνετε με -65.


με την bella έχει μεγάλη ουρά ακόμα να μας σκανάρετε και εμάς ...

----------


## Montechristos

χα χα.
Οκ Αλέξανδρε.
Έχει γυρίσει πιάτο προς τα εδώ;
Να ανέβω δηλαδή πάλι να σας ψάξω;

----------


## acoul

> χα χα.
> Οκ Αλέξανδρε.
> Έχει γυρίσει πιάτο προς τα εδώ;
> Να ανέβω δηλαδή πάλι να σας ψάξω;


άντε καρδιά μου γιατί θα μου πάθει τίποτε και ο katsaros_m ... όταν μένει πιάτο ασύνδετο γυρίζει το μάτι του ...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Montechristos
> 
> χα χα.
> Οκ Αλέξανδρε.
> Έχει γυρίσει πιάτο προς τα εδώ;
> Να ανέβω δηλαδή πάλι να σας ψάξω;
> 
> 
> άντε καρδιά μου γιατί θα μου πάθει τίποτε και ο katsaros_m ... όταν μένει πιάτο ασύνδετο γυρίζει το μάτι του ...


Δηλαδή katsaros_m <-> OpenHaimer?

----------


## gRooV

Βασικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν βλέπεστε, αλλά και πάλι το katsaros-convict-sw1hfq-openhaimer είναι πιστεύω καλή διαδρομή.

----------


## acoul

> με την *bella* έχει μεγάλη ουρά ακόμα να μας σκανάρετε και εμάς ...

----------


## Montechristos

Αλλαγή του link με mimer σε αυτό με bella

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για περίπου μία(1) ώρα. Αναβάθμιση επεξεργαστή στο router Νο 1 και αλλαγή mobo στο router Νο 2.

----------


## acoul

keep up the pace !!

----------


## Montechristos

Απο σήμερα στον κόμβο λειτουργεί και Conference Room στον αριθμό 39900.
Οποιοσδήποτε καλεί στον αριθμό αυτόν, μπαίνει μέσα στο room και μπορεί να συνομιλήσει με όσους είναι μέσα.

----------


## Openhaimer

Από σήμερα στην ιστοσελίδα του κόμβου λειτουργεί chat που προορίζεται για τους clients του κόμβου, οι οποίοι και έχουν την ευθύνη της διαχείρησής του. Στο συγκεκριμένο chat λοιπόν οι πελάτες του κόμβου έχουν την δυνατότητα να σβύσουν ένα υβριστικό μήνυμα, να το μεταφέρουν στην ενότητα των μόνιμων, αν κρίνουν ότι κάτι έχει να πεί που αξίζει να παραμείνει, και τέλος μπορούν να αρνηθούν την πρόσβαση σ'αυτό σε οποιονδήποτε χρήστη και για χρονικό διάστημα από 30 min μέχρι και 24 ώρες.
Στο Chat αυτό παραμένουν και εμφανίζονται πάντα τα τελευταία 40 μηνύματα (θυμίζει ελαφρά-ελαφρά forum), άσχετα με το πότε αυτά δημοσιεύτηκαν. Η είσοδος γίνεται με το nick που χρησιμοποιούμε στο Forum του awmn και με κωδικό που δίνεται κατόπιν εγγραφής και αυτόματης αποστολής του με e-mail.
Οι πελάτες του κόμβου μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με Montechristo ή Openhaimer για να πάρουν τον κωδικό τους.  ::

----------


## freenet

το λινκ με davidcas τι έχει και ψόφησε τόσο καιρό?

----------


## Montechristos

Το link με τον Δαυίδ είναι εκτός εδώ και καιρό.
Απο τότε που είχε πάθει αυτή τη ζημιά με τον δίσκο του.
Απο τότε δεν έπαιξε ξανά το link μας για κάποιο λόγο.
Είχα ανέβει και τα είχα test άρει αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι να φταίει.
Οπότε είπαμε με τον Δαυίδ να δούμε και απο εκεί μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Εγώ αυτή τη περίοδο είμαι σε εξεταστική οπότε έχω ένα θέμα να ασχοληθώ (καταλήψεις και τα σχετικά μας έχουν κάνει να τρέχουμε και να μην φτάνουμε).
Εάν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε απο τον Δαυίδ τότε θέλει περισσότερο ψάξιμο.
Οπότε Openhaimer και Mendeleev να ετοιμάζονται 
 ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Στον Aroxol server, από το στήσιμό του ακόμα, υπάρχει υπηρεσία που καταγράφει συνεχώς την κατάσταση του κάθε παίχτη, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να ελεγχθεί και να αποδειχθεί ότι κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί cheat.  :: 
Για να υποστηρίξουμε αυτήν την λειτουργία, αναπτύσσεται σελίδα η οποία θα δημοσιεύει αυτές τις καταγραφές και οι οποίες θα είναι προσβάσιμες από κάθε επισκέπτη.
Η μορφοποίηση της σελίδας έχει ήδη γίνει και φαίνεται στην διεύθυνση http://www.openhaimer.awmn->Services->CSsever. Ο κώδικας που θα κάνει την δουλειά, php και JS, γράφεται τώρα. Οι πιθανές παρατηρήσεις απαραίτητες για να γίνει καλή δουλειά.  ::  
Και, ρε σείς, κοιτάξτε να τα διαβάσετε όλα πριν αρχίσεται τα μηνύματα.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  virginia.styx.awmn [10.25.177.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-styx.chronisc.awmn [10.25.177.118]
  3     3 ms     5 ms     8 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  4    20 ms     6 ms    12 ms  gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
  5    18 ms     4 ms     7 ms  ns.b52.awmn [10.42.44.10]
```

Έχω παρατηρήσει πως το κάνει πολύ καιρό αυτό. Για ρίξτε μιά ματιά.  ::

----------


## Montechristos

```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.styx.awmn
 1:  Xubuntu.local (10.42.60.2)                             0.092ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.1)                        0.507ms 
 2:  gw-openhaimer.chronisc.awmn (10.25.179.85)             2.165ms 
 3:  gw-chronisc.styx.awmn (10.25.177.117)                  3.223ms 
 4:  ns.styx.awmn (10.25.177.3)                             3.700ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 4 back 4
```

  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ένα traceroute από τον B52 προς τον styx θα έδινε κάποια πρόσθετη πληροφορία για την κατάσταση του link σας, φίλτατε Openhaimer.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Η σελίδα που προσφέρει υποστήριξη στη αντι-cheat λειτουργικότητα του Aroxol CS server ολοκληρώθηκε.  ::  
Λειτουργεί στην διεύθυνση http://www.openhaimer.awmn->Services->CS Server.
Επιλέγοντας ημέρα, σου φέρνει τους παίχτες που έπαιξαν στον server εκείνη την ημέρα.
Επιλέγοντας τον παίχτη σου επιτρέπει να δείς τις καταγραφές που έκανε ο server για το συγκεκριμένο παίχτη.
Τα στοιχεία θα διατηρούνται για περίπου 2 εβδομάδες και η διαχείρηση θα γίνεται από τον Mendeleev.
Για περισσότερα επισκεφθείται την σελίδα, όπου υπάρχουν περισότερες λεπτομέρειες και διαβάστε προσεκτικά. Και στο κάτω-κάτω δοκιμάστε το.
Απόψεις, κρίσεις, αλλαγές από Τρίτη που θα επιστρέψω Αθήνα.

----------


## b-boy

Ερώτηση...ποιά απ'τις φώτο μας δείχνει οτι όντως κάποιος παίχτης έχει cheat?
π.χ. στου τσάκωνα οι περισσότερες μας δείχνουν εικόνα αφού έχει κάνει το kill  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Έλα ρε b-boyz.
Τώρα το είδα.
Λοιπόν, αν πας στις 17 του μήνα στην 5η κατα σειρά φωτογραφία θα δεις ότι φαίνονται οι πόρτες στα δεξιά πίσω αποτον τοίχο.
Αμέσως στην επόμενη θα παρατηρήσεις οτι φαίνονται τα όπλα που είναι πίσω απο τον τοίχο πάλι.
Στην προτελευταία από αυτή τη μέρα θα δεις και τον άνθρωπο που είναι κρυμμένος και φαίνεται καρτέλα.

Ρίξε ακόμα μια ματιά και στις 22 του μήνα και τώρα πιστεύω θα το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου

----------


## sv1byn

> Έλα ρε b-boyz.
> Τώρα το είδα.
> Λοιπόν, αν πας στις 17 του μήνα στην 5η κατα σειρά φωτογραφία θα δεις ότι φαίνονται οι πόρτες στα δεξιά πίσω αποτον τοίχο.
> Αμέσως στην επόμενη θα παρατηρήσεις οτι φαίνονται τα όπλα που είναι πίσω απο τον τοίχο πάλι.
> Στην προτελευταία από αυτή τη μέρα θα δεις και τον άνθρωπο που είναι κρυμμένος και φαίνεται καρτέλα.
> 
> Ρίξε ακόμα μια ματιά και στις 22 του μήνα και τώρα πιστεύω θα το κατ ακόμα άτομα προστέθηκαν στην λίστα με τα άτομα που πιάστηκαν να χρησιμοποιούν cheats.
> Τα ονόματά τους είναι τα Euripidis και Kwstas Tsakwnas {HooTerS}.
> αλάβεις και μόνος σου


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΜΗΠΟΣ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1byn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Montechristos
> 
> Έλα ρε b-boyz.
> Τώρα το είδα.
> Λοιπόν, αν πας στις 17 του μήνα στην 5η κατα σειρά φωτογραφία θα δεις ότι φαίνονται οι πόρτες στα δεξιά πίσω αποτον τοίχο.
> Αμέσως στην επόμενη θα παρατηρήσεις οτι φαίνονται τα όπλα που είναι πίσω απο τον τοίχο πάλι.
> Στην προτελευταία από αυτή τη μέρα θα δεις και τον άνθρωπο που είναι κρυμμένος και φαίνεται καρτέλα.
> 
> Ρίξε ακόμα μια ματιά και στις 22 του μήνα και τώρα πιστεύω θα το κατ ακόμα άτομα προστέθηκαν στην λίστα με τα άτομα που πιάστηκαν να χρησιμοποιούν cheats.
> ...


ΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΣΑΚΟΝΑ ΠΕΧΤΟΥΡΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1byn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1byn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Montechristos
> 
> ...


TA BLEPEIS HOG??????

----------


## Montechristos

Το δεύτερο router είναι κάτω για καθαρισμό.
Θα έρθει πίσω στη θέση του όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούμε.

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος ξανά έτοιμος για λειτουργία

----------


## ChoOSeN

Το BGP μεταξύ OpenHaimer και chronisc δεν παίζει, ρίχτε μιά ματιά..  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Παραπονιέται για την ζέστη.
Δεν θα του περάσει όμως  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

O δευτερος δρομολογητης του κόμβου φαινεται απο τα στατιστικά του πρώτου
δρομολογητη να ειναι κάτω.... μπορει καποιος να το δει ?  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ξεκινά το στήσιμο νέου κόμβου στο Λευκαντί Ευβοίας. Είναι ο Openhaimer2 με node ID #13077 για AWMN και #164 για EWN. Έγιναν ήδη επαφές με 2 κόμβους στο Βαθύ και στα Νέα Παλάτια και τα μηνύματα είναι θετικά. Θα ξεκινήσουμε αρχές Αυγούστου (νάχουμε κάτι να κάνουμε και στις διακοπές) και θα έχουμε ελπίζω στήσει 2 BB και ένα(1) AP στο 1ο 20ήμερο.  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Ξεκινά το στήσιμο νέου κόμβου στο Λευκαντί Ευβοίας. Είναι ο Openhaimer2 με node ID #13077 για AWMN και #164 για EWN. Έγιναν ήδη επαφές με 2 κόμβους στο Βαθύ και στα Νέα Παλάτια και τα μηνύματα είναι θετικά. Θα ξεκινήσουμε αρχές Αυγούστου (νάχουμε κάτι να κάνουμε και στις διακοπές) και θα έχουμε ελπίζω στήσει 2 BB και ένα(1) AP στο 1ο 20ήμερο.


Να μην εχετε σπιτι και στην Καλαματα... Θα ειχα ελπιδες για ενωση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## b-boy

Με το καλό με το καλό  ::

----------


## DotKom

Μπράβο.. με το καλό !!

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο.
Keep wifing!  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος 30 Min κάτω για συντήρηση (αλλαγή πάστας CPU, καθάρισμα ψήκτρας).  :: 

Σε λειτουργία πάλι με νέα πάστα. Ελπίζω να αντέξει μέχρι τέλη Αυγούστου που μαζί με Montechristo και Menteleev θα λείπουμε. Σε περίπτωση πτώσης λυπούμαστε. 

Πάντως από ΔΕΗ δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει UPS και σε περίπτωση παρατεταμένης διακοπής, υπάρχει κύκλωμα από 3 χρονικά και ένα ρελέ που επανεκκινεί το σύστημα μετά από 1 min σταθερής τάσης. Πρόβλημα μόνο η θερμοκρασία.

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια δεν ξέρω αν εχετε δει τι γραφετε για τον κόμβο στην δρομολογηση.... αλλα απο την στιγμη που εχετε
2 routers είναι προβλημα να υπάρχει defult gateway μεσα στο routing table...δεν καταλαβαινω αφου το εχουμε 
χιλιοπει και εχουμε βρει λυση για αυτο εδω στο forum. Παρακαλώ πολύ να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες 
ρυθμίσεις στους router του κόμβου.
Ειμαι εδώ για κάθε βοήθεια (voip me)  ::   ::  

Ps O κόμβος δρομολογει μεγάλο traffic του δικτυου και ενδεχομένος να δημιουργει προβλημα
μολις πριν λίγο στον router που ειναι και το interface με tholos 7588 φαίνεται...
Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.6).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.

User Access Verification
Password:
openhaimer.awmn> sh ip route 0.0.0.0/0
Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0, best
* 213.5.161.1, via ppp0
openhaimer.awmn>

----------


## B52

Για δες εφτιαξε τωρα ?

----------


## B52

Με καινουργιο routing table και ενα reboot εστρωσε......  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Νέο link με dynamic #8449

----------


## msofos

Montechristo πήρες το PM μου;

----------


## Montechristos

Ναι το πήρα. Σου έχω απαντήσει  ::

----------


## msofos

Χαιρετώ τους κομβούχους και πελάτες του Openhaimer, και γενικά τους φίλους και γνωστούς στο AWMN.
Και πάλι στο δίκτυο μετά από αρκετό κενό μέσω του AP 3990 Openhaimer. 
Χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το OVISLINK Air-Live WL-5460AP v2, σε Mode WISP.
Χρήστο χρόνια πολλά για τη γιορτή σου και Καλή Χρονιά σε Όλους.

Υ.Γ. Μaiden, σε "έπιασα" για πρώτη φορά, λίγο χαμηλά βέβαια. Να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή από κοντά...

----------


## Montechristos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Χρόνια πολλά και σε εσένα και καλές γιορτές να έχεις.

Ovislink τελικά ε;
Πολύ όμορφα.
Στείλε μου και την mac σου με ένα pm και είμαστε κομπλέ.

----------


## BladeWS

Welcome back!  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Βγήκε ακόμα ένα πολύ καλό link με BladeWS (#6751).
Φτάσαμε αισίως τα 13

----------


## BladeWS

Καλορίζικο μας!Αντε να τα 1000ασεις....  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος αύριο, 12-1-2008, λόγω προγραμματισμένης διακοπής ρεύματος, θα μείνει κάτω από τις 12:30 έως τις 16:30.
Δυστυχώς το ups δεν αντέχει τόση ώρα.

----------


## B52

Βαλε γενητρια....  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ο κόμβος θα βρίσκεται κάτω λόγο διακοπής ρεύματος

----------


## Philip

> Βαλε γενητρια....


Εσύ ? την έβαλες ... και εάν όχι πότε με το καλό ?

----------


## Openhaimer

Αναδιάταξη των links. Αυτό με Aries-Manos άλλαξε σε special(#3929). Καλό θα ήταν οι Aries-Manos και special να δούν αν μπορούν να βγάλουν μεταξύ τους link. Περιμένω ενημέρωση.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος έμεινε για 20 Min κάτω για συντήρηση (αλλαγή πάστας CPU, καθάρισμα ψήκτρας στους 2 routers).  ::

----------


## Jage

Χριστο ευχομαι να εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα με τις εξετασεις!Αντε μπανακια τωρα!....(διακοπες mode).......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ένα check up στο link με chronisc παρακαλώ. Κάνει διαρκώς connect/disconnect.
Ο Montechristos έχει account στον router του chronisc.  :: 

10.25.179.1 είναι o router.

----------


## Montechristos

Παιδιά, Δευτέρα τελειώνω εξεταστική και θα ανέβω πάνω να τα φτιάξω όλα.
Λίγη υπομονή μέχρι τότε  ::

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## Montechristos

Αγόρι, το scan έγινε και δεν υπάρχει θέμα από εδώ.
Το πιάτο το οποίο βλέπεις και σου έχει καρφωθεί στον εγκέφαλο δεν είναι δικό σου.
Πόσες φορές θα σου το πω.
Το δικό σου σε κοιτάει μια χαρά.
Για δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις καλώδιο ή κάτι άλλο.
Δεν φταίει το scan από εδώ.
Αύριο το πρωί ευελπιστώ να ανέβω και να δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω και εγώ καλώδιο αλλά κοίτα να το έχεις ελέγξει και από εκεί

----------


## DotKom

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους.
Ο νέος χρόνος να φέρει υγεία και ευτυχία και να πραγματοποιήσει κάθε επιθυμία.
Για τον κομβούχο μας να ευχηθώ να του είναι "πάντα σηκωμένα" (τα link )  ::  

@Montechristos - Χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή (Είμαι μέσα στο περιθώριο των 40 ημερών σωστά; )

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο 2ος router εδώ και μερικές μέρες είναι κάτω. Από έλεγχο προέκυψε ότι πιθανότατα χτύπησε δίσκος. Ας ελπίσουμε όχι και τίποτα άλλο. Δυστυχώς εγώ γυρνώ πολύ αργά στο σπίτι και ο Montechristos έχει εξεταστική και απουσιάζει και αυτός συστηματικά. Μόλις βρεθεί χρόνος θα αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα.
Ζητούμε συγνώμη από τους clients του κόμβου διότι η omni είναι στον 2ο router.

----------


## Montechristos

Χτες μόλις τελείωσα εξεταστική και ανεβήκαμε και ρίξαμε μια ματιά.
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα δίσκου και motherboard.
Έχουμε παραγγείλει από e-bay και περιμένουμε την άφιξή τους από βδομάδα.
Οπότε από βδομάδα καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, το δεύτερο router θα είναι και πάλι up.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά για την κατανόηση και την υπομονή που δείξανε.

----------


## Montechristos

Σήμερα έγινε η παραλαβή των πραγμάτων.
Όπως θα διαπιστώσετε, ο 2ος router είναι και πάλι σε λειτουγία.

----------


## Montechristos

Θα παρακαλούσα τους client του κόμβου να μου στείλουν τις mac addresses τους για να κάνω μια πιο καθαρή καταχώρηση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ChoOSeN

Τελικώς το OpenHaimer-chronisc τέλος;

----------


## Montechristos

Δεν ξέρω ρε αγόρι.
Κάνατε scan τελικά;
Γιατί έτσι όπως είναι δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει για το κοινό το link.
Πιστεύω είναι θέμα scan.
Πείτε μου για πότε είναι να το οργανώσουμε και έκλεισε.

----------


## Montechristos

Μόλις έγινε μια προληπτική συντήρηση του ενός από τα 2 router που στεγάζονται στην ταράτσα, λόγω του ότι έρχεται περίοδος εξεταστικής και δεν θα έχω χρόνο.
Ιξού και το downtime που παρατηρήθηκε.

----------


## Montechristos

Προέκυψε πρόβλημα με τον έναν από τους 2 router που στεγάζονται στην ταράτσα.
Έχομε να κάνουμε με καμένο cpu.
Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τα παιδιά που έχω κρεμάσει (clients και μη) αλλά είμαι σε περίοδο εξεταστικής και μαζεύω τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου, για να ασχοληθώ, με το σταγονόμετρο.
Θα ανέβω σήμερα να αλλάξω όλο το pc. Ελπίζω να προλάβω και να μην καθυστερήσει άλλο η λειτουργία του

----------


## Openhaimer

Χτύπησαν και οι 2 δίσκοι και ο κόμβος έμεινε κάτω.
Το σύστημα ήδη έχει επανέλθει. Οι δίσκοι αντικαταστάθηκαν από CF.
Κατά το ξαναστήσιμο του κόμβου περίσσεψε ένα(1) IF.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφερόμενος για link ας ποστάρει εδώ ή ας στείλει pm.

----------


## whitehat

Έχεις pm

----------


## djbill

Σου έχω γυρίσει πιάτο προς τα εσένα.
ssid: *awmn-10787- bb search*
radio name: *djbill - bb search*
στους 5500 
Πιάνω το link του manos1 (#10721)με Maiden (#6610) με -62 που είστε όλοι στην ίδια ευθεία με έμενα.
δες με στο Wind -->> http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10787

----------


## whitehat

Οκ! Το απόγευμα (αν δεν βρέξει) θα ανέβω να κεντράρω.
PS: Δεν είμαι στην ίδια ευθεία με το λινκ maiden-manos1. Μάλλον θέλει λίγο πιο αριστερά το πιάτο σου.
Είμαι πιο αριστερά από την Λ.Αθηνών.

Θα σου πω το απόγευμα για πιο σίγουρα.

----------


## Openhaimer

Φίλε djbill θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση, αλλά δυστυχώς για 30 περίπου μοίρες προς την μεριά την δική σου και του Maiden με κόβει πολυκατοικία.
Έβαλα το στίγμα σου στο Google Earth και πέφτεις στο τυφλό σημείο.
Το πιάτο (πρώην nkout) συνεχίζει και παραμένει ορφανό.

----------


## whitehat

Παίδες (Openhaimer,djbill) sorry αλλά πάνω στη φούρια μου δεν είδα ότι το post ήταν του djbill. Δεν είχα καμια κακή πρόθεση.
Αφού όμως δε βλέπεστε δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα.

Djbill: Μπορεις αν θες να βγάλεις λινκ μαζι μου. Σου εχω στειλει πμ.

SORRY και πάλι




> Σου έχω γυρίσει πιάτο προς τα εσένα.
> ssid: *awmn-10787- bb search*
> radio name: *djbill - bb search*
> στους 5500 
> Πιάνω το link του manos1 (#10721)με Maiden (#6610) με -62 που είστε όλοι στην ίδια ευθεία με έμενα.
> δες με στο Wind -->> http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10787

----------


## djbill

> Φίλε djbill θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση, αλλά δυστυχώς για 30 περίπου μοίρες προς την μεριά την δική σου και του Maiden με κόβει πολυκατοικία.
> Έβαλα το στίγμα σου στο Google Earth και πέφτεις στο τυφλό σημείο.
> Το πιάτο (πρώην nkout) συνεχίζει και παραμένει ορφανό.





> Παίδες (Openhaimer,djbill) sorry αλλά πάνω στη φούρια μου δεν είδα ότι το post ήταν του djbill. Δεν είχα καμια κακή πρόθεση.
> Αφού όμως δε βλέπεστε δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Djbill: Μπορεις αν θες να βγάλεις λινκ μαζι μου. Σου εχω στειλει πμ.
> 
> SORRY και πάλι
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok δεν πειράζει Openhaimer, κρίμα κιόλας, όπως το λες θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση.
Τέλος πάντων το πιάτο μου κανει ακομα search, *whitehat* θα σου απαντήσω το είδα το pm σου.

----------


## Openhaimer

Δύο(2) πιάτα ανενεργά. Ζητούνται συνεταίροι.

----------


## JB172

> Δύο(2) πιάτα ανενεργά. Ζητούνται συνεταίροι.


Κοίτα αν πιάνεις τον LP17 #11217 στους 5500. Είναι νότια από σένα.

----------


## Tolis77

> Δύο(2) πιάτα ανενεργά. Ζητούνται συνεταίροι.


Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για λινκ με Predator #14822 ?
Πιανω το λινκ σου με #616.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Δύο(2) πιάτα ανενεργά. Ζητούνται συνεταίροι.


Καλησπέρα, 
σου έχω στείλει και pm, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι υπάρχουν ελευθέρα λινκ και μπορούμε να κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή.

----------


## Openhaimer

Με PriestRunner και Predator δυστυχώς υπάρχουν εμπόδια. Με LP17 θέλει δοκιμή. Αν βγεί θα περνάμε σύριζα σε πολυκατοικία.
Καλή θέα υπάρχει προς Γαλάτσι, Χολαργό, Χαλάνδρι, Αγ.Παρασκευή, Μαρούσι.

----------


## Openhaimer

Βγήκε Link με gvaf#4098 και δείχνει σταθερό.
Αλλάχτηκε επίσης το Link με chronisc με άλλο με τον noisyjohn#4462. Το νέο link θέλει βελτίωση, νομίζω όμως ότι με λίγη προσπάθεια θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα.
Παραμένει ανενεργό το link με Seaman, ο οποίος και δεν απαντά στα μηνύματα. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι.?

----------


## senius

> Αλλάχτηκε επίσης το Link με chronisc με άλλο με τον noisyjohn#4462. Το νέο link θέλει βελτίωση, νομίζω όμως ότι με λίγη προσπάθεια θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα.


Απο μεριάς noisyJohn, σήμερα το βράδυ εγιναν τα κεντραρίσματα.
Περιμένουμε απο σένα Γιώργο τώρα.
Επίσης, συμβουλή: πέτα αυτό το πινκτειλ με το μαύρο ψηλό καλωδιάκι.
 ::

----------


## B52

Ριξε μια ματια και στο Link μας γιατι δεν παιζει εδω και 2 με 3 μερες...

----------


## Openhaimer

Τελικά ο κόμβος παίζει με 2 Atom motherboard που το καθένα έχει 5 links (σύνολο 9 links + omni). :: 
Περιμένω 3η motherboard για να μπουν και τα υπόλοιπα 4 links, και περισσεύει ένα slot ελεύθερο.
Λογικά πριν το Σ/Κ ο κόμβος θα είναι και πάλι πλήρης. ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Στήθηκε και η 3η Atom motherboard.
Ο κόμβος σε πλήρη λειτουργία. 
Περιμένουμε τον tholo να ξαναλειτουργήσει.

----------


## BladeWS

Μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## Openhaimer

Υπάρχει ένα(1) ελεύθερο if από Περιστέρι προς Καλλιθέα με SSID: awmn-3990-search που εκπέμπει στα 5700. Όποιος το βρεί μιλά.

----------


## akis-man

> Tracing route to mt.pouran.awmn [10.67.162.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 6 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.19.152.2
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.46.165.250
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.2.38.49
> 4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.2.225.37
> 5 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.42.60.49
> 6 411 ms 632 ms 498 ms 10.42.60.26
> ...


Ριξε μια ματια στo εν λογο λινκ ,εδω και μια βδομαδα lagarw απιστευτα, δεν μπορω να μιλησω voip με τιποτα.
Και με την ευκαιρια κοιτα και το λινκ μας που δεν παιζει ,απο εδω ειναι ολα οκ..

----------


## akis-man

> Tracing route to mt.pouran.awmn [10.67.162.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 6 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.19.152.2
> 2 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.46.165.250
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.38.49
> 4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.225.37
> 5 1108 ms 1128 ms 1300 ms 10.42.60.49
> 6 1045 ms 753 ms 946 ms 10.42.60.26
> ...


Ρε παιδια κλειστε το λινκ !!!!!!!!!!
Ακουει κανεις !!!!!

----------


## senius

Γιώργο καλησπέρα.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες με τον αέρα κλπ, εχει σταματήσει να δουλεύει το λινκ που εχεις με τον Noisyjohn.
Από μεριάς του Γιάννη όπου πήγα σε αυτόν επί τόπου και τα έλεγξα, το σκαν δείχνει τα κάτωθι :

scan apo Niosyjohn pros Openhaimer.jpg

Το πρόβλημα προφανώς είναι από σένα.
Ότιβοήθεια θες με ενημερώνεις και αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, καπάκια για feeder κλπ, να έρθω στην ταράτσα σου να τα μαζέψουμε παρέα.
ΤΝΧ.

----------


## senius

Γιώργο καλησπέρα.

Εν συνεχεία του κάτωθι :
8-7-2011



> Ο κόμβος του noisyjohn σταματά σε λίγο καιρό την λειτουργία του.
> o κόμβος συμπλήρωσε 6 χρόνια λειτουργίας πλέον, και η κοινότητα του AWMN ήταν μία όμορφη εμπειρία..........


Έχει γυρίσει πιάτο προς τα σένα ο djbill #10787 Και έχει κάνει connect με -62 επάνω σου, εδώ κι ένα μήνα.
Σε πήρα τηλέφωνο, σου έστειλα pm, σε ενημέρωσα πριν ένα μήνα για τα σχετικά και τις ip.

Σε αναμονή.!!

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο Γιώργο

Openhaimer (#3990) bgp.jpg
tnx.

----------


## gvaf

Γιώργο καλησπέρα.
Το link μας το έκλεισα γιατί είχε θέμα στο routing.
Δες το και πες μου.

----------

